# Rare Historical Photos (Pic Heavy)



## Kaickul

Hey guys, I just want to make a thread that compiles all the rare historical photos. Please feel free to contribute. Lets make this one EPIC thread!






Charles Godefroy taking his Nieuport 11 &#8220;Bébé&#8221; through the Arc de Triomphe in Paris on August 7th, 1919.




Construction of the Eiffel tower in July, 1888.




A Boeing B-29 Superfortress bomber named &#8220;Enola Gay&#8221; was the bomber that dropped the &#8220;Little Boy&#8221; (nuclear bomb) over Hiroshima, Japan during World War 2. It was the first aircraft to drop an atomic bomb as a weapon of war.









Che Guevara and Fidel Castro.




Filming Star Wars inside of the iconic &#8220;Millennium Falcon&#8221; spacecraft.




The unbroken seal on King Tut's Tomb.




The first Google team in 1999.


----------



## Kaickul

The first Wal-Mart store was opened in 1962 by [a salesman] Sam Walton. It was called Walton's Five and Dime.




One of the first McDonald's restaurants open in 1948.




Henry Ford (the founder of Ford Motor Co.), Thomas Edison (inventor of the phonograph, motion picture camera and the practical light bulb), Warren G. Harding (29th president of USA) and Harvey Samuel Firestone (founder of Firestone Tire and Rubber Co.) lounging together.




One of the first photos that was taken inside of Hitler's bunker (Führerbunker) in 1945 by Allied soldiers.




Madonna, Sting and Tupac hanging out.




The Quagga is an extinct subspecies of the plains zebra. The only Quagga to have been photographed alive was this mare at the Zoological Society of London's Zoo in Ragent's Park in 1870.




Steve Jobs and Bill Gates chatting in 1991.


----------



## Kaickul

During the Apollo 16 mission, Charles Duke left a family photo on the moon that was enclosed in a plastic bag.




This photo was taken in space right after World War II (1946). A team of soldiers and scientists used a German-made V-2 missile equipped with a camera to capture this shot. Making it the first photo in space.




Douglas MacArthur signing the official Japanese surrender instrument aboard the USS Missouri, 1945




Hitler inspecting the massive 800mm &#8220;Schwerer Gustav&#8221; railway gun from afar. It was the largest-calibre rifled weapon ever used in combat, and fired the heaviest shells of any artillery piece.




Joseph Goebbels on his wedding day. Hitler was his best man and can be seen behind him in a trench coat and top hat.




George Armstrong Custer and some of his fellow soldiers, during the American Civil War.




Howard Carter, an English archaeologist, examining the opened sarcophagus of King Tut.




An RAF pilot getting a haircut while reading a book between missions.


----------



## SpaceDock

Good stuff


----------



## Kaickul

Samurai. ~ 1860 &#8211; 1880




A team of SAS soldiers in North Africa, 1943.




Soviet soldiers stop for a break in 1945 on the outskirts of Berlin.




John Young and Charles Duke training for the Apollo 16 mission in the New Mexico desert.




An American soldier replaces "Adolf-Hitler-Str." sign with a "Roosevelt Blvd" one in Berlin, Germany, 1945.




Microsoft staff. December 7, 1978.




One of the heaviest WW2 tanks ever created, the Tiger II. It weighed ~68.5 tonnes and had 100-180mm armour on the front. Budapest, Hungary, 1944.




nts after a Freshman / Sophomore snowball fight. Princeton, NJ, 1893.


----------



## Xiphos68

Really enjoying this thread!


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Cool stuff, man - I'm going to keep checking this one


----------



## Kaickul

Martin Luther King Jr. removing a burned cross from his front yard. His son is at his side. Atlanta, GA, 1960.




39th Tomsk infantry regiment with their motorcycle-mounted machine guns during WW1, Russia.




A man on the corner is reading a newspaper which headline reads &#8220;Nazi Army Now 75 Miles Away from Paris&#8221;. New York, May 18, 1940.




A native American man overlooking the newly completed transcontinental railroad in Nevada, ~1868.




The original Ronald clown of McDonald's. 1963.




Aircraft await orders while being grounded on 9/11. Nova Scotia, Canada. Photo: Halifax Airport.




A WW1 submarine with a hull number of U-118 was found washed ashore on the beach at Hastings, Sussex, England. After the surrender of Germany, its towing cable snapped as it was being towed to France for dismantling.




Disneyland employee cafeteria of 1961.


----------



## Kaickul

Sven-Ole Thorsen and Arnold Schwarzenegger on the set of Conan The Barbarian.




A German Krupp K5 283mm railway gun firing. It was one of the most commonly used railway guns during World War 2 by Germany.




Californian lumberjacks working in the Redwoods. These trees have lived for thousands of years, so seeing photos like this saddens us (the trees didn't hurt anyone). Check out our recent article on the tallest, biggest and oldest trees in the world.




Bill (Clinton) & Hillary playing volleyball in Fayetteville, Arkansas, USA. 1975.




106-year old Armenian woman protecting her home with an AK-47. 1990.




The first photo upon discovery of Machu Picchu, 1912.




Niels Bohr and Albert Einstein at the Bohr-Einstein debates over quantum mechanics.




Johnny Cash performing for prisoners at Folsom Prison. January 13, 1968.


----------



## Kaickul

Star Wars set at lunchtime.




Times Square in New York, 1911.




Train Derailment at Gare Montparnasse, Paris, France. 1895.




Release of Windows 95




The Beatles meet Muhammad Ali.




Arnold Schwarzenegger on the day he recieved his American citizenship.




Times Square, New York, USA. 1972.




Looks like a bad day to mow your lawn. Pictured are lineups at a gas station during the 1973 fuel shortage.


----------



## Kaickul

Queen Elizabeth II firing a British L85 battle rifle. Surrey, England,1993.




Construction of the Statue of Liberty, 1884.




Tearing the Berlin Wall down, 1989.




Einstein's office at the Institute for Advanced Study in Princeton, New Jersey, photographed on the day of his death, April 18, 1955.




Luftwaffe pilots playing cards during the African campaign, 1942. The plane in the background is a Me-109.




Elisabeth "Lilo" Gloeden stands before judges, on trial for being involved in the attempt on Adolf Hitler's life, 1944.




A vending machine that sold already lit cigarettes for a penny. England, 1931.




US Airfoce pilot watches a napalm strike hit from his cockpit. Vitenam, 1963.


----------



## Kaickul

taking a break from fighting as they play with a cute kitten. 1943.




A Grumman X-29 experimental aircraft. It was engineered to test a forward-swept wing, canard control surfaces, and other novel aircraft technologies. The aerodynamic instability of this arrangement increased agility but required the use of computerized fly-by-wire control.




President Richard Nixon trying to figure out how to use chopsticks while visiting in China. 1972




Soviet soldiers pose with 'Hitler's Globe'. Berlin, Germany, 1945.




USS Nautilus visiting New York in 1956. It was the world's first nuclear-powered submarine.




Babe Ruth shakes hands with U.S. President Warren G. Harding during a game at the Yankees Stadium. April, 1923. Ruth set career records for home runs which totalled at 714!




People having a picnic in the middle of a highway during the 1973 oil crisis.




A drive-in plays "The Ten Commandments" in Utah, USA, 1958.


----------



## Kaickul

People entering a makeshift bomb shelter. Chungking, China, 1939.




Construction of the Manhattan Bridge. 1908




The original &#8220;Blue Angels&#8221; flying in formation over Niagara falls. The aircraft pictured are Grumman F-11 Tigers. 1957.




Construction of the Berlin wall. Germany, 1961.




Natives admiring an American Air Force F4-U &#8220;Corsair&#8221; somewhere in the Pacific. 1943




Adolf Hitler's pants after the assassination attempt at the Wolf's Lair. Rastenburg, East Prussia, 1944.




Steven Spielberg examining a scale model on the set of &#8220;Indiana Jones: Raiders of the Lost Ark&#8221;. 1980




John F. Kennedy having a tea party with his daughter, Caroline.


----------



## Kaickul

Times Square. New York, USA, 1943.




Ferdinand Porsche showcasing the Volkswagen Beetle to Adolf Hitler. ~1935.




St Paul's Cathedral stands untouched after a raid on London during the Blitz.




Notorious drug lord Pablo Escobar and his son in front of the White House. 1980's.




The first flight of the Wright brothers. Dec 17, 1903.




The headquarters of Benito Musolini and the Italian Fascist party. Rome, ~1930.




Crew members of Apollo 1 rehearsing their water landing. 1966.




Construction of Mount Rushmore. 1934-1939.


----------



## Kaickul

A Russian Sukhoi Su-25 close air support jet that was damaged by a Georgian MANPADS (Man Portable Air Defense System). Most likely a replica of the Soviet designed 9K38 Igla. Georgian Conflict, 2008.




Folsom Street in San Francisco, USA after the great earthquake of 1906.




Soviet cruiser &#8220;Murmansk&#8221; that ran aground off the Norwegian village Sørvær during the transfer to be scrapped in India. 1994.




Hoover Dam penstocks and outlet pipes such as this one were fabricated from 45,000 tons of steel and welded into nearly three miles of pipe varying from 8.5-30ft (2.6-9m) in diameter.




Soviet sniper, Lyudmila Pavlichenko. By the end of World War 2, she had 309 confirmed kills - thus making her the most successful female sniper in history.




US Customs agent pointing a gun at a car that is suspected of transporting marijuana across the US-Mexico border. 1969.




L Motors dealership that specialized in selling Dodges and Plymouths. New York City, USA, 1948.




Stalin is captured in this photograph by Lt. Gen. Nikolai Vlasik, the Soviet dictator&#8217;s bodyguard. Vlasik&#8217;s off-the-record photos of Stalin caused a sensation in the early 1960s when an enterprising Soviet journalist spirited some out, selling them to newspapers and magazines worldwide.


----------



## Kaickul

Prone position pilot bed that was designed in an attempt to lessen pilot fatigue and ease the effects of gravitational forces. 1949.




Members of the RECON platoon are shown unloading from a UH-1D (Huey) helicopter. Operation "Oregon" operating 3 kilometers west of Duc Pho, Quang Ngai Province, Vietnam.




Filming of The Matrix. The movie utilized high tech (for that time) visual effects and 3D animation.




Abraham Lincoln's hearse, 1865.




F1 pilot ejects at extremely low altitude. The pilot survived with multiple fractures. 1962.




German engineers testing the Messerschmitt BF109 E3.




Golden Gate Bridge construction. 1937.




Jimi Hendrix driving a dune buggy with an unidentified woman. October 6, 1968.


----------



## Kaickul

Manhattan, New York City. Circa 1908.




Martin Luther King, Jr.'s mugshot before he was jailed for "demonstrating without a permit" in Birmingham, AL. April 12, 1963.




Mona Lisa being returned to its home at the Louvre in Paris, France after WW2. 1945.




St. Catherine Street, Montreal, Quebec. Circa 1916. Shorpy.




NASA before Powerpoint. Life Magazine.




New York World's Fair, railroad pageant. People view the latest in locomotives. Shorpy.




Niagara Falls during the freeze of 1911. You can see people walking right at the bottom of the frozen waterfall.




The original Piggly Wiggly Store, Memphis, Tennessee. The first self service grocery store, opened 1916.


----------



## Kaickul

A boxing match on board the USS Oregon in 1897.




Albert Einstein looking fabulous.




A shell shocked reindeer looks on as World War II planes drop bombs on Russia in 1941




The last known Tasmanian Tiger photographed in 1933. The species is now extinct.




Winston Churchill out for a swim.




The London sky following a bombing and dogfight between British and German planes in 1940.




Nagasaki, 20 minutes after the atomic bombing in 1945




The Great San Francisco Fire and Earthquake of 1906.


----------



## Kaickul

A Japanese plane is shot down during the Battle of Saipan in 1944.




Fidel Castro lays a wreath at the Lincoln Memorial.




The 1912 World Series.




Child laborers in 1880.




Construction of Christ the Redeemer in Rio da Janeiro, Brazil.




The construction of DisneyLand




Fourteen year-old Osama bin Laden. He's second from the right.




A liberated Jew holds a Nazi at gunpoint.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Liquid Rage said:


> 106-year old Armenian woman protecting her home with an AK-47. 1990.



Just because I'm a huge gun snob, I would like to point out that the rifle in that picture is not an AK-47, but an AK-74, an updated version of the AKM chambered in the 5.45x39mm instead of the 7.62x39mm. The bakelite magazine is a dead giveaway, as the rifle was adopted with orangish-colored bakelite magazines to eliminate the possibility of feeding 5.45mm in a rifle chambered for 7.62mm or vise-versa.


----------



## Nile

More more more more more more more more.


----------



## Murmel

Is it some sort of criteria to have an epic beard in order to be in any special forces? That is definitely not the first picture I've seen of spec-ops men with massive beards.


----------



## sniperfreak223

Murmel said:


> Is it some sort of criteria to have an epic beard in order to be in any special forces? That is definitely not the first picture I've seen of spec-ops men with massive beards.




beards = MANLINESS!!!


----------



## McKay

> F1 pilot ejects at extremely low altitude. The pilot survived with multiple fractures. 1962.


Rad photos, that's actually an English Electric Lightning though, as far as I know it's the only fighter that ever used that engine configuration. Also that looks like a UK license plate.


----------



## Kaickul

Brighton Swimming Club in 1863. I'm assuming the top hats are not part of their everyday swimwear.





Mount Rushmore as it appeared in its more natural state.




A view of Boston in 1860 taken from a hot air balloon.




Pope Pio XII meets with Hitler.




Bread and soup during the Great Depression.




German air raid on Moscow in 1941




A crash on board an aircraft carrier sometime during World War II.




Dismantling the Berlin Wall in 1989.


----------



## Kaickul

An airman being captured by Vietnamese civilians in Truc Bach Lake, Hanoi in 1967 
The airman is John McCain




Manfred von Richthofen, aka &#8220;The Red Baron&#8221;, petting his dog on an airfield.




D-Day










Health and Safety in action, 1932





MGM Lion being filmed





Nixon and Elvis










Sir Edmund Hillary and Tenzing Norgay reaching the summit of Everest, 1953


----------



## Kaickul

The King of Battle throughout history


----------



## Kaickul

German troops executing a communist circa 1918-1919




German Wehrmacht General Anton Dostler is tied to a stake before his execution by a firing squad in a stockade in Aversa, Italy, on December 1, 1945. 




Soviet soldiers with lowered standards of the defeated Nazi forces during the Victory Day parade in Moscow, on June 24, 1945




Gaunt and emaciated, but happy at their release from Japanese captivity, two Allied prisoners pack their meager belongings, after being freed near Yokohama, Japan, on September 11, 1945




The return of victorious Soviet soldiers at a railway station in Moscow in 1945




Aerial view of Hiroshima, Japan, one year after the atomic bomb blast shows some small amount of reconstruction amid much ruin on July 20, 1946. 




A Japanese man amid the scorched wreckage and rubble that was once his home in Yokohama, Japan




Red Army photographer Yevgeny Khaldei (center) in Berlin with Soviet forces, near the Brandenburg Gate in May of 1945




A P-47 Thunderbolt of the U.S. Army 12th Air Force flies low over the crumbled ruins of what once was Hitler's retreat at Berchtesgaden, Germany, on May 26, 1945.


----------



## Murmel

Liquid Rage said:


>


This picture is a true epic to me. I have no affiliation with D-day what so ever, but the fact that they even managed to collect a piece of intact film from this day puts me in awe.
Did the boarding vessels return to sea after deploying the soldiers?


----------



## Kaickul

The interior of the courtroom of the Nuremberg War Crimes Trials in 1946 during the Trial of the Major War Criminals, prosecuting 24 government and civilian leaders of Nazi Germany




Many of Germany's captured new and experimental aircraft were displayed in an exhibition as part of London's Thanksgiving week on September 14, 1945.




One year after the D-Day landings in Normandy, German prisoners landscape the first U.S. cemetery at Saint-Laurent-sur-Mer, France, near "Omaha" Beach, on May 28, 1945




A survivor of the first atomic bomb ever used in warfare, Jinpe Teravama retains scars after the healing of burns from the bomb explosion, in Hiroshima, in June of 1947




This is an aerial view of the city of London around St. Paul's Cathedral showing bomb-damaged areas in April of 1945




The super transport ship, General W.P. Richardson, docked in New York, with veterans of the European war cheering on June 7, 1945.




A U.S. soldier examines a solid gold statue, part of Hermann Goering's private loot, found by the 7th U.S. Army in a mountainside cave near Schonau am Konigssee, Germany, on May 25, 1945




Japanese Kawanishi H8K seaplane after strafing. Kwajalein


----------



## Kaickul

Murmel said:


> This picture is a true epic to me. I have no affiliation with D-day what so ever, but the fact that they even managed to collect a piece of intact film from this day puts me in awe.
> Did the boarding vessels return to sea after deploying the soldiers?



The boarding vessels would have probably left as they don't have any purpose staying at sea. They probably return after it's all over.


----------



## Kaickul

HARVS on the way launched by a P-47. 




Deck crew climbing up to get the pilot out. He did




Marines disembark LST at Tinian Island




Bougainville




Guam




U.S. munitions ship goes up during the invasion of Sicily




German V1




Spitfire "tipping-off" a V1. If you've never heard of this insane tactic ....... At first V1's were shot down by gunfire. With the high risk of being blown up, some of the best pilots started tipping the V1's wing; because of damage to wing tips they later developed a tactic of disrupting the airflow by placing their wing very close to the V1's wing, causing it to topple. Not every pilot did this. At night this was not possible, the flame from the V1 blinded the pilot to everything else, though some Mossie pilots flew past closely in front of the V1, again causing it to topple


----------



## Kaickul

German "KARL" mortars. Sebastopol




Photos taken of Pearl Harbour attack on 7th December 1941. These Pearl Harbor photos were found in an old Brownie stored in a foot locker and just recently taken to be developed. They are from a Sailor who was on the USS Quapaw


----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Kaickul

WWII in Color






France


----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Kaickul

Note: Grizzly photo/NSFW photo

Severed head of a Japanese soldier propped on a tank at Quadalcanal
http://timelifeblog.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/05533722.jpg


----------



## Daf57

Great topic and photos! 

Ran across these the other day - interesting and somewhat historical and definitely "out there" - hope it fits the thread.










































































































Titled: Unexplained B/W Photos
22 Unexplainable Black & White Photos


----------



## Kaickul

Red Army snipers doing some anti aircraft work.




Garman tank at Prokhorovka




Marshal Tito with some of the senior members of his anti-Nazi partisans




Tito and Ivan Ribar after surviving Operation Rösselsprung




Chaplain Luis Padillo gives last rites to a soldier wounded by sniper fire. Padillo is looking in the direction of the sniper who had just fired two shots towards him.


----------



## Kaickul

The Hindenburg Disaster





Yuri Gagarin (First man in Space) meets Fidel Castro in Havana, Cuba. 1961.





A mugshot of Frank Sinatra.





Hitler in the crowd at Odeonplatz during mobilization of the German army during World War I. Munich. August 2, 1914





Sean Connery (#24 white shorts) places 3rd in Mr.Universe 1953.


----------



## flexkill

This is a great freaking thread....and this pic is incredible!!!!


----------



## Nile

That picture of Hitler in the crowd would be WWI. At least I think it was. Now I'm doubting myself.


----------



## Kaickul

Nile said:


> That picture of Hitler in the crowd would be WWI. At least I think it was. Now I'm doubting myself.



Thank you for the correction, I've added the date as well.


----------



## crg123

Nice man, Are you grabbing all these photos from this site? Curiosities: Rare Historical Photos


----------



## Kaickul

crg123 said:


> Nice man, Are you grabbing all these photos from this site? Curiosities: Rare Historical Photos




Some of it, yes. Some I've just searched in Google. I love reading random history pages in Wikipedia.


----------



## patata

>



Damn it would be nice to go back.


----------



## MetalBuddah

A+ thread


----------



## ittoa666

I absolutely love the WWII shots. There's so much going on in those pictures.


----------



## UltraParanoia

This thread rules!


----------



## Kaickul

&#381;eljava Air Base - largest airbase built into a mountain (nuke proof, yugoslav peoples airforce)












Sword of stalingrad









Paris world fair, soviet and german pavilions face off just years before ww2


----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Kaickul

For all the classical literature fans.





Maxim Gorki and Tolstoy





Chekhov and Gorki






Stalin and an elderly Maxim Gorki





Trotsky in mexico





Pick used to kill trotsky





Delegates to the Fifth Congress of the Communist International in Moscow, 1924. Front center: Leon Trotsky, Joseph Gothon-Lunion (Guadalupe), and Nguy&#7877;n Ái Qu&#7889;c (Ho Chi Minh).





The original Lenin Mausoleum made of wood






Nikita Khrushchev(soviet leader), Valentina Tereshkova (1st woman in space, first civilian to fly in space), Pavel Popovich(4th person in space) and Yury Gagarin(1st man in space)at Lenin Mausoleum


----------



## Kaickul

Some art back from that time by Arno Breker. Ancient and novels photos. 
If history would have turned out differently, this would have been the actual style probably. 


































The artist is on the right of the picture.


----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Kaickul

A small boat rescues a USS West Virginia crew member from the water after the Japanese bombing of Pearl Harbor, Hawaii. December 7, 1941




This picture, taken by a Japanese photographer, shows how American ships are clustered together before the surprise Japanese aerial attack on Pear Harbor, Hawaii, on Sunday morning, Dec. 7, 1941. Minutes later the full impact of the assault was felt and Pearl Harbor became a flaming target. December 7, 1941




Sailors stand among wrecked airplanes at Ford Island Naval Air Station as they watch the explosion of the USS Shaw in the background, during the Japanese surprise attack on Pearl Harbor, Hawaii. December 7, 1941




The battleship USS Arizona belches smoke as it topples over into the sea during a Japanese surprise attack on Pearl Harbor, Hawaii. The ship sank with more than 80 percent of its 1,500-man crew. The attack, which left 2,343 Americans dead and 916 missing, broke the backbone of the U.S. Pacific Fleet and forced America out of a policy of isolationism. President Franklin D. Roosevelt announced that it was "a date which will live in infamy" and Congress declared war on Japan the morning after. December 7, 1941




Eight miles from Pearl Harbor, shrapnel from a Japanese bomb riddled this car and killed three civilians in the attack. Two of the victims can be seen in the front seat. The Navy reported there was no nearby military objective. December 7, 1941


----------



## Kaickul

Heavy damage is seen on the destroyers, U.S.S. Cassin and the U.S.S. Downes, stationed at Pearl Harbor after the Japanese attack on the Hawaiian island. December 7, 1941




Wreckage, identified by the U.S. Navy as a Japanese torpedo plane , was salvaged from the bottom of Pearl Harbor following the surprise attack. December 7, 1941




The shattered wreckage of American planes bombed by the Japanese in their attack on Pearl Harbor is strewn on Hickam Field. December 7, 1941




A B-25 Mitchell bomber takes off from the USS Hornet's flight deck for the initial air raid on Tokyo, Japan, a secret military mission U.S. President Roosevelt referred to as Shangri-La. April 18, 1942




The USS Lexington, U.S. Navy aircraft carrier, explodes after being bombed by Japanese planes in the Battle of the Coral Sea in the South Pacific during World War II. June 1942


----------



## Kaickul

The U.S. aircraft carrier Yorktown, left, and the other fighting ships of a United States task force in the Pacific, throw up an umbrella of anti-aircraft fire to beat off a squadron of Japanese torpedo planes attacking the carrier during the battle of Midway. June 4, 1942




After hammering Port Moresby for two days, Japanese bombers finally sank this Australian transport which sends up a cloud of smoke. She drifted onto a reef and heeled over. Flaming oil can be seen at left. The men in a small boat, foreground, are looking for victims. August 3, 1942




Members of the crew of a U.S. Destroyer get a good look at a Japanese twin-motored bomber shot down by U.S. aircraft near Tulagi in the first day of fighting for possession of the southern Solomon Islands. One third of the end of the fuselage was shot off. Barely discernible above the waves, one member of the crew of the plane clings to the starboard wing. Aug. 7, 1942




After landing in force, U.S. Marines pause on the beach of Guadalcanal in the Solomon Islands before advancing inland against the Japanese during World War II. Aug. 29, 1942




U.S. Marines approach the Japanese occupied Guadalcanal in the Solomon Islands during World War II. Aug. 1942


----------



## Kaickul

U.S. Marines, with full battle kits, charge ashore on Guadalcanal Island from a landing barge during the early phase of the U.S. offensive in the Solomon Islands during World War II. Aug. 1942




Crewmen picking their way along the sloping flight deck of the aircraft carrier Yorktown as the ship listed, head for damaged sections to see if they can patch up the crippled ship. Later, they had to abandon the carrier and two strikes from a Japanese submarine's torpedoes sent the ship down to the sea floor after the battle of Midway. June 1942




U.S. Marines man a .75 MM gun on Guadalcanal Island in the Solomon Islands during World War II. Oct. 29, 1942




Six U.S. Navy scout planes are seen in flight above their carrier. October 16, 1942




Pushing through New Guinea jungles in a jeep, General Douglas MacArthur inspects the positions and movements of Allied Forces, who would push the Japanese away from Port Moresby and back over the Owen Stanley Mountain range. Nov. 3, 1942


----------



## Kaickul

With the towering 20,300 feet peak of Mt. McKinley as a backdrop, a formation of U.S. Army Air Force A-29 planes drone along on the alert in defense in Alaska during World War II. November 5, 1942




Two alert U.S. Marines stand beside their small tank on Guadalcanal in the Solomon Islands during World War II. The military tank was used against the Japanese in the battle of the Tenaru River during the early stages of fighting. Nov. 4, 1942




After defending the island for nearly a month, American and Filipino soldiers surrender to Japanese invasion troops on Corregidor island, Philippines. This photograph was captured from the Japanese during Japan's three-year occupation. May 1942




The bodies of three American soldiers, fallen in the battle for Buna and Gona, lie on the beach of the island in the Papua New Guinea region during World War II. January 1943




While on a bombing run over Salamau, New Guinea, before its capture by Allied forces, photographer Sgt. John A. Boiteau aboard an army Liberator took this photograph of a B-24 Liberator during World War II. Bomb bursts can be seen below in lower left and a ship at upper right along the beach. January 1943


----------



## Kaickul

An American jeep proceeds along a trail through the jungle on Guadalcanal, Solomon Islands during World War II. February 2, 1943




An infantryman is on guard on Grassy Knoll in Guadalcanal, Solomon Islands during World War II. Jan. 26, 1943




Two American soldiers of the 32nd Division cautiously fire into a Japanese dugout before entering it for inspection during a drive on Buna, which resulted in a defeat of Japanese forces in the Papaun peninsula of New Guinea during World War II. January 1943




Native stretcher bearers rest in the shade of a coconut grove as they and the wounded American soldiers they are carrying from the front lines at Buna, New Guinea take the opportunity to relax. The wounded are on their way to makeshift hospitals in the rear. Jan. 21, 1943




Soldiers of the Australian forces advance through a coconut grove and kunai grass in Japanese occupied New Guinea during World War II. The smoke is from mortar fire during the fierce fighting in the final assault which took Buna, the Japanese stronghold. Feb. 1943


----------



## UltraParanoia

Those Pearl Harbour pictures are unreal!


----------



## Kaickul

Technical Sgt. R.W. Greenwood, a Marine, sits in the cockpit of a Grumman Wildcat fighter plane, based at Henderson Field, Guadalcanal, that is credited with shooting down 19 Japanese aircraft, as illustrated by the number of Japanese flags on his plane. Several different pilots have flown the ship during successful missions, but Sgt. Greenwood has remained plane captain. March 22, 1943




American invasion troops of the 7th Infantry Division approach a landing area code-named Beach Red in the western arm of Holtz Bay, on Japanese-occupied Attu island in Alaska. May 11, 1943




U.S. Army reinforcements land on a beach in Attu, Alaska on during World War II. U.S. troops invaded Attu on May 11 to expel the Japanese from the Aleutians. June 23, 1943




Across this valley on Attu up above the fog line that obscures the tops of the mountains lie the passes that lead to Holtz Bay and Chichagof Bay. In the Valley at right center leading back into the mountains are strong Japanese positions shown. Attu Island was the site of the only World War II land battle on United States soil. July 6,1943




A wounded U.S. Marine is given a plasma transfusion by nurse Mae Olson aboard an aerial evacuation unit, over Guadalcanal, Solomon Islands. June 4, 1943


----------



## Kaickul

Wounded American soldiers are seen as they lie aboard a lighter onshore at Munda Point, New Georgia island. August 1943




A U.S. soldier wounded in the initial invasion at Empress Augusta Bay is being hoisted aboard a Coast Guard-manned transport off shore of Bougainville island. November 1943




After three days of fighting on the front lines on Munda, a Marine's tank crew take a rest, during which their machine guns are overhauled. This platoon wiped out 30 Japanese pill boxes. Left to right are: Pfc. Arnold McKenzie, Los Angeles, Calif.; Joseph Lodico, Sharon, Mass.; Pvt. Noel M. Billups, Columbus Ohio; and Staff Sgt. Douglas Ayres, Los Angeles. Sept. 11, 1943




A B-25 bomber of the U.S. Army 5th Air Force strikes against a Japanese ship in the harbor at Rabaul, New Britain during an air raid on the Japanese-held air and naval base. November 2, 1943




As the invasion at Empress Augusta Bay gets under way on Bougainville, U.S. troops are seen climbing over the side of a Coast Guard-manned combat transport to enter the landing barges. November 1943


----------



## Kaickul

A supply ship, one of two that the Japanese were able to work through U.S. Air attacks, explodes in Rangoon Harbor (center) after a direct hit by a bomb from a Tenth U.S. Air Force Plane. Hits also were scored on port facilities, seen smoking (top center). Note numerous small craft moored at docks and offshore, (right) Nov. 11, 1943




Under attack from Japanese machine gun fire on the right flank, men of the 165th Infantry are seen as the wade through coral bottom water on Yellow Beach Two, Butaritari, during the assault on the Makin atoll, Gilbert Islands. November 20, 1943




Crewmen of a U.S. Coast Guard combat transport go for a swim under the hull of a Japanese landmark in the Solomon Islands during World War II. The boat is the Kinugawa Maru, beached by the Japanese after being riddled by American gunners. Coast guardsmen took part in the original invasion of the Solomons. Nov. 11, 1943




American Navajo Indians from Southwest United States, members of the 158th U.S. Infantry, are seen on a beach in the Solomon Islands. They are in their traditional dress for a tribal ceremony at Christmastime. From left to right are, Pfc. Dale Winney, Gallup, N.M; Pvt. Perry Toney, Holbrook, Ariz.; Pfc. Joe Gishi, Holbrook; and Pfc. Joe Taraha, Gallup. Dec. 1943




U.S. Marines are seen from above as they wade through rough water to take the beach at Cape Gloucester on New Britain, Papua New Guinea. December 26, 1943


----------



## Kaickul

U.S. Marines march ashore as they arrive in six landing crafts at Cape Gloucester on the northwestern coast of New Britain Island, New Guinea. The Allied forces made a second big invasion operation of the Japanese occupied island in an attempt to capture the big air base of Rabual, on the southwestern coast of the island. Dec. 26, 1943




U.S. Marines carry their weapons and ammunition overhead as they wade through a wetland area at Cape Gloucester, New Britain Island. January 1944




U.S. Marines come ashore from the mouth of a Coast Guard manned LST, during the invasion of New Britain Island, at Cape Gloucester. January 1944




These U.S. Marine Raiders, with the reputation of being skillful jungle fighters, pose in front of a Japanese stronghold they conquered at Cape Totkina, Bougainville. January 1944




Captain Carter, upper center with map, briefs his men for amphibious assault operations at Arawe, New Britain aboard a troop transport ship. February 23, 1944


----------



## Kaickul

A wounded marine receives treatment from a Navy medical corpsman at a jungle first aid station behind the lines on New Britain Island, New Guinea, in the Battle for the Strategic Japanese air field on Cape Gloucester during World War II. February 1944




The first wave of U.S. Infantrymen leave their higgins boats and race through the surf for the beach during the invasion of Wakde Island, Dutch New Guinea during World War II. May 1944




Hundreds of pictures of pin-up girls adorn the entire wall of this bomber crew shack on Adak Island in the Aleutians in Alaska during World War II. March 1944




Following in the cover of a tank, American infantrymen secure an area on Bougainville, Solomon Islands after Japanese forces infiltrated their lines during the night. March 1944




U.S. Marines move up the beach on Saipan under heavy machine gun fire, during landing operations at the island of the Mariana group. June 1944


----------



## Kaickul

A Japanese bomber is shot down as it attempted to attack the USS Kitkun Bay, near the Mariana Islands. June 1944




Two U.S. Marines are seen crawling to their assigned positions under enemy fire on the beach at Saipan, Mariana Islands. June 1944




Columns of troop-packed LCIs trail in the wake of a Coast Guard-manned transport ship en route for the invasion of Cape Sansapor, New Guinea. The deck of the LST is densely packed with heavy military machinery and other war supplies. July 1944




U.S. Marines walk away from a Japanese foxhole after blowing it up with explosives, during the invasion at Saipan, in the Mariana Islands. July 1944




U.S. Army reinforcement troops are seen as they disembark from LST's in the background and proceed across the coral reef toward Saipan beach, Mariana Islands. July 1944


----------



## Kaickul

Flak fills the sky as U.S. antiaircraft guns fight off a Japanese attack during the invasion of Saipan, Mariana Islands. July 27, 1944




U.S. troops in the Pacific islands continued to find enemy holdouts long after the main Japanese forces had either surrendered or disappeared. Guam was considered cleared by August 12, 1944, but parts of the island were still dangerous half a year later. Here, patrolling Marines pass a dead Japanese sniper. These Marines may belong to the Fifty-second Defense Battalion, one of two black units sent to the Pacific. March 10, 1945




Curtiss Helldivers from the Fast Carrier Task Force 58 are seen midair on a mission over Saipan, in the Mariana Islands. August 24, 1944




Japanese-occupied harbor of Cebu is under attack by U.S. Navy carrier-based fighter planes, at Cebu island, Philippines. September 13, 1944




U.S. troops head toward the beaches of Leyte island during the amphibious assault to reconquest the Philippines. October 20, 1944


----------



## Kaickul

American soldiers take cover from fire of a Japanese machine gun in the Philippines during World War II. The troops are part of the first wave to land on Leyte Island in the Philippine invasion. Nov. 1944




Gen. Douglas MacArthur, center, is accompanied by his officers and Sergio Osmena, president of the Philippines in exile, extreme left, as he wades ashore during landing operations at Leyte, Philippines, after U.S. forces recaptured the beach of the Japanese-occupied island. To his left is Lt. Gen. Richard K. Sutherland, his chief of staff. October 20, 1944




A U.S. Marine flamethrowing tank attacks a Japanese pillbox, during the invasion of Saipan, in the Mariana Islands. November 1944




U.S. medics are seen as they treat wounded comrades at an portable surgical unit during the 36th Division's drive on Pinwe, Burma. November 12, 1944




Ground crew members prepare bombs to be loaded into the racks of the waiting B-29 Superforts, at a U.S. airbase on Saipan, in the Mariana Islands. November 1944


----------



## Kaickul

U.S. landing ship tanks are seen from above as they pour military equipment onto the shores of Leyte island, to support invading forces in the Philippines. November 1944




Two Coast Guard-manned landing ships open their jaws as U.S. soldiers line up to build sandbag piers out to the ramps, on Leyte island, Philippines. November 1944




Firefighters are almost hidden by smoke as they turn their hoses on many small fires started on the flight deck of the USS Intrepid after a Japanese suicide plane crashed into the carrier while it was operating off the coast of Luzon, the Philippines. Nov. 25, 1944




Wounded sailors are treated on the flight deck of the USS Intrepid after a Japanese suicide pilot crashed his plane on the carrier's deck while it sailed off the coast of Luzon, the Philippines, during World War II. 




Burial at sea ceremonies are held aboard the USS Intrepid for members of the crew lost after the carrier was hit by a Japanese suicide pilot while operating off the coast of Luzon, the Philippines, during World War II. Sixteen men were killed in the kamikaze attack. Nov. 26, 1944


----------



## Kaickul

After being hit in a Japanese air raid, a B-29 Superfortress explodes in ball of fire, while crewmen of the U.S. air base try to fight the inferno on Saipan, Mariana Islands. December 12, 1944




U.S. soldiers at the Saipan airbase, in the Mariana Islands, watch as a B-29 Superfortress takes off for an air raid on the Japanese mainland. December 1944




U.S. paratroopers of the 503rd Paratroop Regiment float to earth on Corregidor, a rocky island strategically located at the entrance of Manila Bay on Luzon Island, Philippines during World War II. Feb. 1945




Two Yank Infantrymen of the hard fighting 37th American division, climb through some Japanese barbed wire during street fighting in Manila in the Philippines. Feb. 13, 1945




This general view shows amtracs bogged down in the sands along the beaches of Iwo Jima after the American invasion of the Japanese stronghold during World War II. In the background, U.S. Marines and Coast Guard beach parties operate communications and command posts and fox hole "hospitals" as assault troops push back the enemy from established beaches on the Volcano Island. Feb. 1945


----------



## Kaickul

The first landings on Iwo Jima. February 19, 1945




Amphibious tractors underway of the coast of Iwo Jima. February 1945




The booted feet of a dead Japanese soldier, foreground, protrude from beneath a mound of earth on Iwo Jima during the American invasion of the Japanese Volcano Island stronghold in World War II. U.S. Marines can be seen nearby in foxholes. February 1945




In the Pacific theater of World War II, U.S. Marines hit the beach and charge over a dune on Iwo Jima in the Volcano Islands during the start of one of the deadliest battles of the war against Japan. Feb. 19, 1945




U.S. Fourth Division Marines move in from the beach on Iwo Jima, the Japanese Volcanic Island. A dead Marine lies at right in the foreground. Mt. Suribachi, in the background, was turned into a beehive of guns by Japanese troops. It was scaled by the U.S. Marines, who took control. Feb. 19, 1945


----------



## Kaickul

U.S. Marines of the 28th Regiment, 5th Division, raise the American flag atop Mt. Suribachi, Iwo Jima. Strategically located only 660 miles from Tokyo, the Pacific island became the site of one of the bloodiest, most famous battles of World War II against Japan. Feb. 23, 1945




U.S. Corpsmen carry a wounded Marine on a stretcher to an evacuation boat on the beach at Iwo Jima while other Marines huddle in a foxhole during invasion of the Japanese Volcano Island stronghold in World War II. The U.S. invasion fleet can be seen offshore. Feb. 25, 1945




Wounded when Jap fire made a direct hit on an Amtrac, a Marine is transferred by Coast Guardsmen to a landing craft off the flaming shore of Iwo Jima, Japan on D-Day. After darting in with boatloads of Marines, a Coast Guard-manned landing craft ran back to sea with casualties to LST's, specially fitted as temporary hospital ships. Intense enemy fire exacted a heavy toll as the beachhead was established on the island fortress only 750 miles from Tokyo. Feb. 28, 1945




U.S. Marines prepare graves in the cemetery of the third and Fourth Marine Divisions for their buddies who died in taking the island of Iwo Jima, Japan, during World War II. March 1945




A U.S. Marine approaches a Japanese soldier on Iwo Jima, Japan during World War II. The Japanese soldier was buried for 1 1/2 days in this shell hole playing dead and ready with a live grenade inches away from his hand. The Marines feared he might be further booby trapped underneath his body after knocking the grenade to the bottom of the shell hole. Promising no resistance, the prisoner is given a cigarette he asked for and was dragged free from the hole. March 16, 1945


----------



## Kaickul

White markers designate the final resting place for hundreds of Third and Fourth Marine Division fighters, who died during the invasion of Iwo Jima in World War II, in this cemetery located near the beach where the U.S. Marines first established a beachhead. In the background, an American flag flies at half staff in tribute to the late President Franklin D. Roosevelt, who died in Warm Springs, Ga., on April 12. April 1945




A massive column of billowing smoke, thousands of feet high, mushrooms over the city of Nagasaki, Japan, after an atomic bomb was dropped by the United States. A B-29 plane delivered the blast killing approximately 70,000 people, with thousands dying later of radiation effects. The attack came three days after the U.S. dropped the world's first atomic bomb on the Japanese city of Hiroshima. The attacks brought about Japan's unconditional surrender. Aug. 9, 1945




August 14, 1945: A sailor and a nurse kiss passionately in Manhattan's Times Square, as New York City celebrates the end of World War II. The celebration followed the official announcement that Japan had accepted the terms of Potsdam and surrendered.




Gen. Douglas MacArthur signs the Japanese surrender documents aboard the USS Missouri in Tokyo Bay. Lt. Gen. Jonathan Wainwright, left foreground, who surrendered Bataan to the Japanese, and British Lt. Gen. A. E. Percival, next to Wainwright, who surrendered Singapore, observe the ceremony marking the end of World War II. September 2, 1945




Last photo taken of the Titanic (1912)





Louis Armstrong plays for his wife in Giza (1961)


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Liquid Rage said:


> During the Apollo 16 mission, Charles Duke left a family photo on the moon that was enclosed in a plastic bag.




Huh. I had no idea the Moon was enclosed in a plastic bag.


----------



## jbab

Is it just me, or are 90% of Liquid Rage's pictures not working?


----------



## icos211

jbab said:


> Is it just me, or are 90% of Liquid Rage's pictures not working?



All but 1 so far have worked for me.


----------



## Kaickul

Adolf Hitler as a child





Albert Einstein in Brazil





Berlin wall being torn down





Black physicians treating in the ER a member of the Ku Kux Klan:





Charlie Chaplin and Mahatma Gandhi 





CHE GUEVARA AND FIDEL CASTRO





Chuck Norris and Bruce Lee


----------



## Kaickul

Construction of Christ The Redeemer in Rio de Janeiro





Construction of Disney World




Construction of the Empire State Building. 




Copacabana beach in Rio de Janeiro




Early construction of Brasilia, capital of Brazil




Evolution of the Coca Cola




First computer ever made


----------



## Kaickul

First McDs




John Lennon, signing autograph before his death.
In the John Lennon autograph pic, the fan for whom he is signing is Mark David Chapman, who would come back to shoot him a few hours later." 




Alerted by the smell of a broken bottle of liquor, Federal Agents inspect a &#8220;lumber truck&#8221;. Los Angeles, 1926.




Tiananmen Square [China, 1989]




Papa Pio XII and Hitler


----------



## Kaickul

Pope John Paul with the man that tried to kill him




The Beatles before they became famous




The Beatles when they were adolescents




The moment when George Bush was notified of the attack on the Twin Towers




The Titanic ship before sailing


----------



## Kaickul

Titanic now.



















Jimi





Jimi and Bob Marley




Fidel Castro and Malcom X in Harlem NY




Che Guevara without a beard


----------



## Kaickul

Chevy Chase and John Belushi





James Marshall, the man who discovered California's gold in 1848





Marshall at Sutter's Mill, 1851





Panama Canal, Culebra Cut 1898





Culebra cut 1904





Culebra cut 1914, Opening of Canal Operations, Steamer SS Ancon





Golden Gate Bridge


----------



## Kaickul

WTC 





Commerce Secretary Maurice H. Stans (right), Assistant Commerce Secretary Harold B. Scott (left) and Port Authority chief Austin Tobin stand in front of the World Trade Center, still under construction (Nov. 17, 1971) 





WTC Memorial Lights


----------



## Kaickul

Operation Crossroads (Baker Test), 1946






Operation Greenhouse (George Test), 1951. First Thermonuclear detonation






Tsar Bomba, 1961. Largest bomb ever exploded - 50 Megatons, about 3000x larger than Nagasaki





map showing what that bomb would have done to Paris






Execution of a Viet Cong Guerrilla, 1968







Apollo 11 footprint, 1969


----------



## Kaickul

_Luciano Pavarotti_





_Albert Einstein_





_Barack Obama_





_Boris Yeltsin_





_John F Kennedy_





_Gandhiji_


----------



## Kaickul

Vietnam War


----------



## Kaickul

¨


----------



## Kaickul

John Quincy Adams, First US President to ever be photographed 





one of the first war photographs ever, 1846 US troops entering Saltillo





Company C, 41st NY Infantry awaiting action at Bull Run (30 Aug, 1862)





General Sherman signs a treaty with Oglala Sioux leader Chief Red Cloud (1868)





The Golden Spike, 10 May 1869, Promontory Point, Utah


----------



## Kaickul

George Armstrong Custer





Crazy Horse, 1877





Sitting Bull




William Cody, aka Buffalo Bill





Wyatt Earp

young




old


----------



## Kaickul

Timothy O'Sullivan, 1873





Steichen, _Rodin with His Sculptures "Victor Hugo" and the "Thinker."_ 1902





Etienne-Jules Marey, _Man in Black Suit with White Stripes Down Arms and Legs, Walking in Front of a Black Wall._ c. 1884





Robert Doisneau, _Side Glance_. 1953


----------



## Kaickul

Robert Frank, _Santa Fe, New Mexico_. 1956


----------



## Kaickul

Stock related pictures

an explanation of investing... (1980)





CBOT 1900





CBOT 1906





CBOT 1930





CBOT's first electronic quotation board





CBOT 1950s





CBOT probably 20 years ago





CBOT 1999


----------



## Kaickul

CBOT - Birth of the GLOBEX 1992





CME ads from 1974 making fun of the Commies















CME pit


----------



## Kaickul

CME 1928





CME Lumber contract, first day of trading 1969. no bell to open, they used a lumberjack





CME 1972





CME S&P pit 1982, a few months after the contract was first launched





CME 1983





CME S&P Pit, Black Monday 1987





CME, Moment of Silence 2002





CME viewing gallery, closed after 2001


----------



## Kaickul

CME building





CME building with Sears Tower under construction





Toronto Stock Exchange, the day they got a stripper onto the trading floor





American Liquor Exchange 1930s (no people, this exchange is now defunct)





Dojima Rice Exchange, existed from 1697-1939, first futures exchange in the world. Picture from 1914. 





Winnipeg Commodity Exchange, first North American Exchange to go all electronic





Winnipeg modern





NY "Curb Market" 1902


----------



## Kaickul

*An Armenian woman in national costume poses for Prokudin-Gorskii on a hillside near Artvin (in present day Turkey), circa 1910.*






*A chapel sits on the site where the city of Belozersk was founded in ancient times, photographed in 1909.*






*View of Tiflis (Tblisi), Georgia from the grounds of Saint David Church, ca. 1910*






*On the Sim River, a shepherd boy. Photo taken in 1910, from the album "Views in the Ural Mountains, survey of industrial area, Russian Empire".*






*Pinkhus Karlinskii, eighty-four years old with sixty-six years of service. Supervisor of Chernigov floodgate, part of the Mariinskii Canal system. Photo taken in 1909.*






*General view of the Nikolaevskii Cathedral from southwest in Mozhaisk in 1911.*


----------



## Kaickul

For the hockey fans

Dominion Hockey Challenge Cup





Frederick Stanley, 16th Earl of Derby (you know him as Lord Stanley of Preston)










Schenley Casino, birthplace of hockey in Pittsburgh




















Sawchuck


----------



## Kaickul

the first goalie mask (Sawchuck made it)





















the first man to lift the cup over his head (Terrible Ted)





Clarence Campbell


----------



## Kaickul

the beginning of the playoff beard










1987 Canada vs. USSR World Juniors (bench clearing brawl)


----------



## Kaickul

For the F1 fans!


Jim Clark





Ayrton Senna





Nigel Mansell and Ayrton Senna





Alberto Ascari





Juan-Manuel Fangio





Bernd Rosemeyer





Jackie Stewart and Graham Hill


----------



## Kaickul

Tazio Nuvolari





Mika Hakkinen





Michael Schumacher





Enzo Ferrari and Achille Varzi





Chris Amon





Alain Prost





Senna and Prost


----------



## Kaickul

Tony Brooks





Carlos Reutemann





Emerson Fittipaldi





Jack Brabham





Mario Andretti





Niki Lauda and Ronnie Peterson





Jochen Rindt





Nelson Piquet and Eliseo Salazar


----------



## Kaickul

Nelson Piquet





Guy Moll and Rene Dreyfus





John Surtees





Rudolf Caracciola and Hermann Lang





AJ Foyt and Dan Gurney





Keke Rosburg






*THE FIRST CAR 1886*


----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Kaickul

Tupac Shakur





Steve McQueen






Johnny Cash





Jimi Hendrix





Jim Morrison




or




or


----------



## Kaickul

Ozzy Osbourne





Snoop Dogg





Jane Fonda





David Bowie





Al Capone





Charles Ponzi





Bernie Madoff


----------



## Kaickul

Josef Stalin





Fidel Castro





Malcolm X





Lee Harvey Oswald...




and Jack Ruby





Patty Hearst


----------



## Kaickul

10th March 1946: Women and children being passed over the heads of the crowd during the crush in which 33 football fans died during a FA Cup match between Stoke City and Bolton Wanderers at Burnden Park, Bolton






Cold War on the Court
Since 1936 United States basketball team won all olympic games. Until 1972. In 1972 Munich games they were overtaken by USSR team.
When six seconds (with USSR leading at one point) american player Doug Collins was deliberately fouled.
Collins sank both of his free throws, giving the US. its first lead, 50-49, with three seconds left.
The Soviets failed to score, time ran out and the Americans erupted in celebration.
But Soviet coach Vladimir Kondrashkin claimed he had called a time-out that was ignored, and Britain&#8217;s R. Williams Jones, the Secretary-General of the International Amateur Basketball Federation, ordered the clock set back by three seconds.
When play resumed, Soviet star Sasha Belov pushed past two U.S. defenders to sink the winning basket.






Oscar Streaker
One of the most infamous moments in Academy Awards&#8217; history took place on the Oscar night for 1973 [April 2, 1974].
As the host David Niven was introducing the night&#8217;s final presenter, Elizabeth Taylor, a nude streaker came running across Oscar&#8217;s stage flashing a peace sign.
Robert Opel got backstage by posing as a journalist in one of the most embarrassing security breaches. The audience roared and laughed as Opel streaked his way on.
David Niven, always a quick wit, quipped: &#8220;Well, ladies and gentlemen, that was bound to happen. But isn&#8217;t it fascinating to think that the only laugh that man will probably ever get in his life was when he stripped off to show his shortcomings.&#8221; The audience roared with even more laughter.






Elvis meets Nixon
Of all the requests made each year to the National Archives for reproductions of photographs and documents, one item has been requested more than any other.
It was neither the Bill of Rights or the Constitution of the United States, but the above photograph of Elvis Presley and Richard M. Nixon shaking hands on the occasion of Presley&#8217;s visit to the White House.






Johnny Cash&#8217;s Finger
As he grew old, Johnny Cash came to resent the Nashville country-music establishment, which all but abandoned him and the other aging &#8220;country&#8221; artists who had defined the genre to embrace new pop-oriented country artists like Garth Brooks. His late album Unchained (1996) was virtually ignored by the establishment.
However, the album won a Grammy for Best Country Album. Cash and his producers American Recordings posted an advertisement in Billboard Magazine with the above image as a &#8221;thank you&#8221; to the Nashville country music industry after winning the award. The infamous photo of Cash giving the middle finger to the camera was taken back in 1969 during his San Quentin prison performance.






Stop-action photography
An inventor and an artist, Dr. Harold Edgerton, a professor at MIT, pioneered the strobe flash, stop-action photography and a method of taking super-fast images called Rapatronic.
These images allowed very early times in a nuclear explosion&#8217;s fireball growth to be recorded on film. The exposures were often as short as 10 nanoseconds, and each Rapatronic camera would take exactly one photograph.
Harold Edgerton&#8217;s most famous picture was that of a bullet going through an apple. Taken in 1964 with flash duration of about a millionth of a second using a specially built strobe, it became a very famous image.
The .30 bullet, traveling at 2,800 feet per second, pierced right through the apple, disintegrating the latter completely. Edgerton used this image in his MIT lecture, &#8220;How to make applesauce,&#8221; to illustrate that the entry of the supersonic bullet is as visually explosive as the exit.


----------



## Kaickul

Concorde Crash
An investigation into the infamous Concorde disaster of 2000 concluded that a burst tyre caused by a metal strip on the runway was the cause of the disaster.
Debris from the puncture pierced the under-wing fuel tanks and started the fire that brought the plane down.
An similar accident had been identified since 1979, but the investigators had ruled out the speculations that poor maintenance had contributed to the tragedy which killed all 109 people.
On 25 July 2000, as Air France Flight 4590 burst into flames shortly after take-off from Paris&#8217; Charles de Gaulle airport.
The flight was chartered by a German cruise-line and all passengers were en route to board a cruise ship in New York City for a 16-day cruise to South America.
A few days after the crash, all Concordes were grounded. Although the Concorde had been the safest working passenger airliner, the high-profile crash spelt the beginning of the end of the aircraft&#8217;s career.
Increasing fuel prices, 9/11 terrorist attacks and expensive fares led to the Concorde&#8217;s permanent retirement in 2003.







Vulture Stalking a Child
In March 1993, photographer Kevin Carter made a trip to southern Sudan, where he took now iconic photo of a vulture preying upon an emaciated Sudanese toddler near the village of Ayod.
Carter said he waited about 20 minutes, hoping that the vulture would spread its wings. It didn&#8217;t.
Carter snapped the haunting photograph and chased the vulture away. (The parents of the girl were busy taking food from the same UN plane Carter took to Ayod).
The photograph was sold to The New York Times where it appeared for the first time on March 26, 1993 as &#8216;metaphor for Africa&#8217;s despair&#8217;.
Practically overnight hundreds of people contacted the newspaper to ask whether the child had survived, leading the newspaper to run an unusual special editor&#8217;s note saying the girl had enough strength to walk away from the vulture, but that her ultimate fate was unknown. Carter came under criticism for not helping the girl.
&#8221;The man adjusting his lens to take just the right frame of her suffering might just as well be a predator, another vulture on the scene,&#8221; read one editorial.
Carter eventually won the Pulitzer Prize for this photo, but he couldn&#8217;t enjoy it.
Consumed with the violence he&#8217;d witnessed, and haunted by the questions as to the little girl&#8217;s fate, he committed suicide three months later.






Liston vs. Ali
The first Sonny Liston-Cassius Clay fight in 1964 when Liston was the world heavyweight champion ended in controversy: during the fourth round, Clay started complaining that there was something burning in his eyes and that he could not see. It has been theorized that a substance used to stop Liston&#8217;s cuts from bleeding caused the irritation. Clay won the match on a TKO.
A rematch was set in May 25th 1965, this time with Liston as challenger; Clay was now Muhammad Ali after joining the Nation of Islam the previous year. Due to the fightt being staged in a small auditorium in remote Lewiston, Maine, only 2,500 fans were present, setting the all-time record for the lowest attendance for a heavyweight championship fight. (It remains the only heavyweight title fight held in the state of Maine.)
Midway through the first round, Liston fell to the canvas; Ali refused to retreat to a neutral corner, standing over his fallen opponent, gesturing and yelling at him, &#8220;Get up and fight, sucker!&#8221; Neil Leifer, a 5&#8242;6&#8243; reporter who covered many boxing matches, struggled to capture this moment, which has since become one of the iconic images in sports history. Sports Illustrated used the photo to cover their &#8220;The Century&#8217;s Greatest Sports Photos&#8221; special issue. Leifer thinks it is both the triumph of the powerful man and the vulnerability of the fallen that combined to make this photo a lingering masterpiece.






Color photos of German surrender
These two photos are the only colour photos of the German suurender in World War Two. They were made by General Bernard Montgomery&#8217;s clerk, Ronald Playforth in May, 1945. German High command arrived at Montgomery&#8217;s HQ at Luneburg Heath, near Hamburg to sign the papers for the surrender of the German armies. Ronald was of too low rank to be present there, so he hid in the bushes and made these photos using colour slides.










Long live free Quebec! (Vive le Québec libre !)
It was a controversial and famous phrase in French President Charles de Gaulle&#8217;s speech in Montreal on July 24, 1967.
Under the pretext of attending Expo 67De Gaulle was in Canada on an official state visit. While giving an address to a large crowd from a balcony at Montreal City Hall, he uttered &#8220;Vive le Québec !&#8221; (Long live Quebec!) and then added, almost drowned out by the crowd, &#8220;Vive le Québec libre !&#8221; (Long live free Quebec!). Many people mistakenly think that this sentence, the third-last of the speech, was the last one. &#8220;Vive le Québec libre !&#8221; was a popular slogan for people wishing to show their support for Quebec sovereignty.






Texas City Disaster
The Texas City Disaster of April 16, 1947, started with the mid-morning fire and detonation of approximately 2,300 tons [Texas City, Texas Disaster] of ammonium nitrate on board the French-registered vessel SS &#8220;Grandcamp&#8221; in the port at Texas City, Texas, killing 567 people. It also triggered the first ever class action lawsuit against the United States government, under the then-recently enacted Federal Tort Claims Act (FTCA), on behalf of 8,485 victims.






Auschwitz-Birkenau Selection
Virtually no photographs exist of any of the six death camps in operation (Auschwitz-Birkenau, Belzec, Chelmno, Majdanek, Sobibor, Treblinka).
The Auschwitz Album, a collection of pictures made by an unknown German officer during the &#8216;&#8216;selection&#8217;&#8217; process on the Birkenau train platform, remains a notable exception.
In above photo, Jews undergoing the selection process on the Birkenau arrival platform known as the &#8220;ramp.&#8221;


----------



## Kaickul

Hand of God
There was much bad blood between England and Argentina &#8212; two powerhouses of world soccer &#8212; well before a ball was kicked in anger at the quarterfinals of 1986 World Cup in Mexico.
Four years earlier, the two nations had gone to war over the Falkland Islands.
Diego Armando Maradona, Argentina&#8217;s greatest-ever player, scored both his side&#8217;s goals in the 2-1 victory.
For the first, despite appearing to head the ball, the player actually used his fist to loop it over the English goalkeeper.






Boris Yeltsin on a tank
On August 19, 1991, the hardliners of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union, led by the then-Vice President Gennady Yanayev, put the pro-reform General Secretary Mikhail Gorbachev under house arrest.
The party also sent tanks to suppress the people&#8217;s revolts for democracy.
At that critical juncture, Boris Yeltsin, President of the Russian Federation, defied the hardliners. He made a speech from the turret of a tank, calling on the military to refrain from firing on the people.
The Communist hardliners originally planned to occupy the Parliament at 3 a.m. on August 20, 1991. The plan was aborted after the Alpha Group, an elite unit of the KGB, refused to follow orders.
In the defeat of the August Coup, the consciences of KGB agents played an important role&#8211;some KGB agents had their weapons aimed at Yeltsin on the tank but refrained from firing.







The Blunt Reality of War in Vietnam
It was perhaps the most controversial cover for LIFE magazine, which usually steered clear of controversy.
Paul Schutzers captured this image of a VietCong prisoner gagged and bound, being taken prisoner by American forces during the Vietnam War.
Photography and news coverage like this helped to turn the American public against the Vietnam war.






Henry Cabot Lodge&#8217;s UN Trick
During a debate over the shooting down of an American U-2 spy plane over Soviet territory on May 20th 1960, U.S. Ambassador Henry Cabot Lodge Jnr. decided to go on the offensive. He accused the Soviet Union of hiding a microphone inside a wood carving of the Great Seal of the United States, which had been presented to the U.S. embassy in Moscow by the Soviet-American Friendship Society. He extracted a tiny microphone out of the eagle&#8217;s beak with a pair of tweezers, as Soviet Foreign Minister Andrey Gromyko smiles with amusement and mockery behind Lodge. &#8220;It so happens that I have here today a concrete example of Soviet espionage so that you can see for yourself,&#8221; he announced triumphantly. The Soviet resolution condemning the U.S. spy flights was subsequently defeated.














The Congolese Lese Majeste
As the state of Zaire (now Congo) declared its independence and the Belgium King Baudouin and President Joseph Kasavubu drove along the boulevard in an open car, On the way into Leopoldville from the airport, an exuberant nationalist pressed close to his open limousine, grabbed the King&#8217;s sword from beside him, and flourished it above his head before the police could move in and pommel him away.


----------



## Kaickul

Prague Spring
An attempt to create &#8220;Communism with a human face&#8221; was undertaken in 1968 by Alexander Dubcek, new prime-minister of Czechoslovakia.
These reforms lead to period of euphoria known as the Prague Spring that resulted in freedom of speech and press, freedom to travel abroad, and relaxation of secret police activities.
Many Czechs called for far-reaching reforms including neutrality and withdrawal from the Soviet Union control being encouraged by Dubcek&#8217;s actions,
To forestall the spread of reforms, the Soviet army invaded Czechoslovakia in August 1968.










Benetton Pieta
Tibor Kalman was an editor and a journalist who believed that he had a moral obligation and a political desire to expose issues and make them as sexy as possible so an audience&#8211;primarily kids, but really everybody&#8211;would look at them.
That was why his work with Oliviero Toscani for United Colors of Benetton were extremely jarring and haunting.
In November, 1990, while reading Life, Tibor ran across a black-and-white documentary photo.
It showed an Ohio family around the bed of David Kirby, a 32-year-old man dying of AIDS in the Ohio State University Hospital in May 1990.
Tibor and Benetton approached the Kirby family and the photographer, Therese Frare.
Frare&#8217;s photo was part of a documentary on the lives of clients and caregivers in a hospice for people with AIDS and won the 1991 World Press Photo Award.
Benetton contributed generously to an AIDS foundation, with the family&#8217;s consent.
The family approved of the use of the image and came to New York for a press conference.
There was a collaborative feeling among all involved.
The image of a man dying of AIDS, surrounded by his family (his father, sister and niece), shows the terryfying sight of a body devasted by the HIV virus.
For a while, it became a central focus of the AIDS debate. It won the European Art Director Club award for the best 1991 campaign and the Houston International Center of Photography&#8217;s Infinity Award. In 2003 the photo was included in the Life magazine collection &#8216;100 Photos that changed the world&#8217;.
However, a number of AIDS activists believed that the photograph and its use in advertising actually painted AIDS victims in a negative light.
Others perceived the campaign as a vindication of homosexuality.
For some there was sensitivity about the implied connection between the deaths of David Kirby and Jesus. Many magazines refused to print it. Yet, in some countries, this photo became the very first campaign to talk about AIDS.






Rockfeller gives middle finger.

During 70&#8217;s and 80&#8217;s Nelson Rockfeller, four times governor and one of US wealthiest politicians, was the leader of &#8220;Liberal Republicans&#8221;. Today it&#8217;s an oxymoron, but druing 70&#8217;s and 80&#8217;s that was real. Rockefeller resigned in 1973 to devote all of his time to a potential presidential run in 1976. But when Vice President Spiro T. Agnew resigned in disgrace after pleading guilty to not paying taxes, Rockefeller called Nixon and asked for the vice presidency. Nixon decided instead to appoint House Minority Leader and Michigan congressman Gerald Ford. After Nixon&#8217;s resignation Gerald Ford was sworn in as President. Ford offered the Vice Presidency to Rockefeller. Knowing that he would not be the nominee for president in 1976, Rockefeller relaxed and enjoyed his duties as vice president.
This attitude was caught on camera, above in Binghamton, NY.; A heckler was shouting insults and Rockefeller leaned over the podium and gave him the finger.
The picture appeared in newspaper across the nation, the public opinion was divided: some criticizing it as a crude gesture, but others admitting that it was nice to see politician who wasn&#8217;t afraid to show just what he really meant.
Shortly after taking office both Mrs. Ford and Mrs. Rockefeller had been diagnosed with cancer and had to have mastectomies. It was major headline news and focused the nations attention on the dangers of breast cancer.
Then when California&#8217;s former two-term governor Ronald Reagan announced that he would be a candidate for the Republican nomination, Ford had to appease the conservatives, and replace Rockefeller was replaced on the ticket with Senator Robert Dole of Kansas.
It was a rally for Dole in Binghamton that Rockefeller hold up his middle finger with &#8217;sneering, Satanic expression&#8217;. For him, not running for reelection again, the defiant middle finger was a kind of declaration of independence freeing him from the unspoken rule that politicians must always flatter the audience and ignore the hecklers.
He retired soon after; Rockefeller could have died with the respect, but it was reported that his fatal heart attack was induced by a more than the usual late night &#8216;office work&#8217; with a young female associate.






The Marlboro Man

He was the Most Influential Man Who Never Lived.
Though there were many Marlboro Man models over time until 1999 (factoid: but only three of them succumbed to lungs cancer), the original inspiration for the Philip Morris cigarette advertising campaign came through Life magazine photographs by Leonard McCombe from 1949.
Clarence Hailey Long (above) was a 39-year-old, 150-pound foreman at the JA ranch in the Texas panhandle, a place described as &#8220;320,000 acres of nothing much.&#8221;
Once a week, Long would ride into town for a store-bought shave and a milk shake. Maybe he&#8217;d take in a movie if a western was playing.
He was described as &#8220;as silent man, unassuming and shy, to the point of bashfulness [with a] face sunburned to the color of saddle leather [with cowpuncher's] wrinkles radiating from pale blue eyes.
&#8221; He wore &#8220;a ten-gallon Stetson hat, a bandanna around his neck, a bag of Bull Durhamtobacco with its yellow string dangling from his pocket, and blue denim, the fabric of the profession&#8221;. He said things like, &#8220;If it weren&#8217;t for a good horse, a woman would be the sweetest thing in the world.&#8221; He rolled his own smokes.
When the cowboy&#8217;s face and story appeared in LIFE in 1949, advertising exec Leo Burnett had an inspiration.
Philip Morris, which had introduced Marlboro as a woman&#8217;s cigarette in 1924, was seeking a new image for the brand.
The image managed to transform a feminine campaign, with the slogan &#8220;Mild as May&#8221;, into one that was masculine in a matter of months.
The &#8220;Marlboro Cowboy&#8221; and &#8220;Marlboro Country&#8221; campaigns based on Long boosted Marlboro to the top of the worldwide cigarette market and Long to the top of the marriage market: Long&#8217;s Marlboro photographs led to marriage proposals from across the nation, all of which he rejected.
By the time the Marlboro Man went national in 1955, sales were at $5 billion, a 3,241% jump over the previous year.
Over the next decade, Burnett and Philip Morris experimented with other manly types &#8212; ball players, race car drivers and rugged guys with tattoos (often friends of the creative team, sporting fake tattoos); all worked, but the Marlboro Man worked the best. By the time the first article linking lung cancer to smoking appeared in Reader&#8217;s Digest in 1957, the Marlboro sales were at $20 billion.
Before the Marlboro Man, the brand&#8217;s U.S. share stood at less than 1%, but in 1972 (a year after the cigarette ads were banned from American televisions) it became the No. 1 tobacco brand in the world.






Kremlin under German bombardment.

Margaret Bourke-white was a very famous LIFE magazine photographer. She made many memorable photos in many countries and places.
In July 26th, 1941 she was the only(!) foreign photographer in Moscow. Wilson Hicks, one of the LIFE editors, sent her to Moscow because he believed that Germany would invade and capture Soviet Union soon.
Although the Soviet officials had announced that their soldiers would shoot anyone spotted with a camera, Bourke-White was granted an exception. She made these photos on the roof of American embassy in Moscow.
The above most picture showed the spires of Kremlin silhouetted by German Luftwaffe flare, with the antiaircraft gunners dotting sky over Red Square.
The second showed the Kremlin lit up by flares from anti-aircraft shells and seven Nazi parachute flares which provided light for German bombardiers.










Edward and Wallis with Hitler
In 1936, Edward VIII abdicated to marry the woman he loved, a divorcee Mrs Wallis Simpson.However, the Guardian claimed that the king&#8217;s decision was due to Mrs. Simpson being a Nazi sympathizer and this was totally unacceptable to the prime minister at the time, Stanley Baldwin.
The former Austrian ambassador, Count Albert von Mensdorff-Pouilly-Dietrichstein, who was also a second cousin once removed and friend of George V, believed that Edward himself favoured German fascism as a bulwark against communism.
In 1941, while they were holidaying in Florida, the exiled former king and his consort, now the Duke and the Duchess of Windsor, were spied upon by the FBI on the orders of President Franklin D. Roosevelt.
These FBI files, written in the 1940s and now released under America&#8217;s Freedom of Information Act, detailed that the Duchess might have been passing secrets to a leading Nazi with whom she was thought to have had an affair and that His Majesty&#8217;s Government had known for the fact for some time.
Following Edward&#8217;s accession, the German embassy in London sent a cable for the personal attention of Hitler himself. It read: &#8220;An alliance between Germany and Britain is for him (the King) an urgent necessity.&#8221;
In October 1937, the Windsors visited Nazi Germany, met Hitler at his Obersalzberg retreat (above), dined with his deputy, Rudolf Hess, and even visited a concentration camp.
The camp&#8217;s guard towers were explained away as meat stores for the inmates. The visit was against the advice of the British government and during the visit the Duke gave full Nazi salutes.
At the outbreak of war, the duke served as a military liaison officer in Paris. Hitler made an abortive attempt to bring Edward and his wife to Nazi-sympathetic Spain, and greatly alarmed, the British establishment finally packing the duke off to the Bahamas from 1940-45.
Deeply disenchanted by the society that had spun him, the Duke made his Nazi sympathies explicit, once telling a journalist that &#8220;it would be a tragic thing for the world if Hitler was overthrown&#8221;.
In another break from his usual unassuming boyish behavior, he remarked, &#8220;After the war is over and Hitler will crush the Americans. We&#8217;ll take over. They (the British) don&#8217;t want me as their King, but I&#8217;ll be back as their leader.&#8221;
After the war, the duke and duchess returned to France. He died there in 1972, while the Duchess lived on until 1986.


----------



## Heroin

I'm getting chills just going through these pictures, it's amazing looking at life back then and how far we've come.


----------



## Kaickul

*Early 1900s in Colour*

_In the early part of the 20th century French-Jewish capitalist Albert Kahn set about to collect a photographic record of the world, the images were held in an 'Archive of the Planet'. Before the 1929 stock market crash he was able to amass a collection of 180,000 metres of b/w film and more than 72,000 autochrome plates, the first industrial process for true colour photography

Autochrome was the first industrial process for true colour photography. When the Lumière brothers launched it commercially in June 1907, it was a photograhic revolution - black and white came to life in colour. Autochromes consist of fine layers of microscopic grains of potato starch dyed either red-orange, green or violet blue combined with black carbon particles, spread over a glass plate where it is combined with a black and white photographic emulsion. All colours can be reproduced from three primary colours.

A few photos from the collection._

Algeria





Dahomey - now Benin









Bosnia





Brasil





Bulgaria





Cambodia


----------



## Kaickul

Ella Fitzgerald and Louis Armstrong





Elvis Presley and Tom Jones





Frank Sinatra and Grace Kelly





George Harrison and Bob Marley





Henry Ford, Thomas Edison, Warren G. Harding, and Harvey Firestone, 1921





Ian Fleming and Sean Connery





James Brown and Mick Jagger, 1964





James Dean and Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## Kaickul

Jerry Lee Lewis, Carl Perkins, Elvis Presley, and Johnny Cash





John Lennon, Yoko Ono, and Pierre Elliot Trudeau (Prime Minister of Canada), 1969





Johnny Cash and Ray Charles





Madonna, Sting, and 2Pac





Marilyn Monroe and Sammy Davis Jr.





Marilyn Monroe meets Queen Elizabeth II, 1956





Martin Luther King Jr. and Malcolm X





Martin Luther King Jr. and Marlon Brando


----------



## Kaickul

India 100 years ago


----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Kaickul

*Rare Pictures From the Dawn of NASA Spaceflight*


_*Buzz on Gemini*

Astronaut Edwin "Buzz" Aldrin snaps a self-portrait while spacewalking during NASA's Gemini 12 mission in November 1966. Part of a camera (foreground) and the antenna of an unmanned Agena target vehicle&#8212;used during the Gemini program for rendezvous and docking practice&#8212;are visible in the left corner of the frame._





_*Golden Lifeline*

Photograph courtesy Arizona State University/NASA

Tethered to a spacecraft by cords wrapped in gold tape, astronaut Edward H. White floats over New Mexico during the Gemini 4 mission in June 1965&#8212;the first U.S. mission to include a spacewalk.

In his right hand, White is griping a Hand-Held Self-Maneuvering Unit, or "zip gun," which Gemini astronauts used to move&#8212;albeit clumsily&#8212;in space.

"They found that it was a little hard to do," Barry explained, "because you've got this little rocket-jet thing there on the end of your arm, so when you use it, it tends to spin you around while you're firing."

During the spacewalk, White famously lost track of time and returned to the Gemini 4 spacecraft only after the flight director yelled for him to "get back in!"

"I guess he was having a good time," Barry said._





_*Historic Everglades*

Photograph courtesy Arizona State University/NASA

Cape Sable in Florida's Everglades National Park is seen from space in this picture snapped during NASA's Gemini 4 mission in June 1965.

An important scientific goal of the Gemini project was to test the quality of photographs of Earth taken from space, NASA historian Barry said. (Related pictures: "Twenty Stunning Shots of Earth From Space.")

"There's a lot of these pictures of the Earth on those early Gemini rolls of film," he added. "NASA actually published a pair of books of Gemini Earth photography in 1967."

A collaboration between NASA's Johnson Space Center and Arizona State University, the Project Gemini Online Digital Archive marks the first time the Gemini-era film photographs of Earth have appeared in digital format._





_*On Target*

Photograph courtesy Arizona State University/NASA

An Agena target vehicle is seen floating above Earth during the 1966 Gemini 12 mission.

"The Agena was originally developed by [the Lockheed Corporation] for an early spy-satellite program," NASA's Barry said. "But the Gemini program was trying to find a target to rendezvous with, and they didn't want to launch two Gemini spacecraft. So they modified these Agena [rocket] upper stages so they could dock with them.

"The plan was to dock with it and fire a rocket motor [on the Agena] and go to a higher orbit and try different things."_





_*Space Shooter*

Photograph courtesy Arizona State University/NASA

Astronaut Ed White floats in zero gravity above the Hawaiian Islands during the 1965 Gemini 4 mission. A Hasselblad camera is attached to his zip gun.

NASA used Hasselblads for the Gemini missions because the cameras were highly reliable, sturdy, and just the right size, Barry explained. In addition, the devices had big controls that were easier for astronauts to operate while wearing thick gloves._





_*Tragedy and Triumph*

Photograph courtesy Arizona State University/NASA

NASA command pilot Thomas Stafford peers out the window of the Gemini 9 spacecraft in June 1966. Stafford was originally part of the backup crew for the mission, but he was tapped to fly after Gemini 9's original crew members&#8212;astronauts Elliot See and Charles Bassett&#8212;had died while on duty.

See and Bassett "were flying their T-38 jets into St. Louis to go into the factory where the Gemini spacecraft were being built" by the Missouri-based McDonnell Aircraft Corporation, Barry said.

"The weather was really bad and, tragically, they were both killed when their planes crashed. So four months before the flight, Tom Stafford suddenly became the commander for that mission."_





_*Gravity Makers?*

Photograph courtesy Arizona State University/NASA

An Agena target vehicle floats between the Gemini 11 spacecraft and Baja California, Mexico, while connected to the Gemini craft by a tether in September 1966.

"One of the experiments NASA was interested in was, can you develop artificial gravity by hooking two things together and spinning them around each other?" Barry said.

"It sort of worked, but it didn't make a whole lot of artificial gravity." Such lessons from Project Gemini would later be applied during the Apollo missions.

"We learned lots of things," Barry said. "For example, we discovered that when you rendezvous, you probably want to come up from underneath the other spacecraft ... so you don't have the Earth distracting you in the background."_





_*Headed Out*

Photograph courtesy Arizona State University/NASA

Gemini 11 pilot Richard Gordon is seen fully suited and preparing to open the hatch for a spacewalk in 1966.

During Gemini 11, "they did a number of extravehicular activities"&#8212;EVAs, or spacewalks&#8212;"where they practiced doing things like connecting tethers between two spacecraft [as well as] standup EVAs where they took pictures," Barry said._


----------



## Kaickul

_*Orbital Meeting*

Photograph courtesy Arizona State University/NASA

The Gemini 7 capsule is seen floating in space in a picture taken by astronauts aboard the Gemini 6 spacecraft in December 1965.

During Gemini 7, astronauts Frank Borman and James Lovell spent what was then a record 13 days in space. Near the end of the mission, Borman and Lovell were joined in orbit by Gemini 6, and the sister modules made the first rendezvous between two crewed spacecraft.

"That's a picture of those guys sitting there in their lonely spacecraft roaming over the Earth," NASA chief historian Barry said. The prolonged space outing was a test to prove that humans could indeed survive the time it would take for a mission to the moon and back.

"Nobody had confirmed that you could last that long in orbit," Barry said. "So they sent [Borman and Lovell] to do this long-duration mission and gave them special space suits that had fewer hard points on them, so they wouldn't be quite so cramped."_





_*Astronaut Self-Portrait*

Photograph courtesy Arizona State University/NASA

Gemini 10 pilot Michael Collins appears slightly out of focus in this picture taken from inside the spacecraft shortly after launch in July 1966.

"You can see that it wasn't exactly luxurious accommodations up there," Barry said.

Also, because the astronauts were trained primarily to use the cameras to take pictures of Earth, portraits and self-portraits would sometimes come out blurry.

"Taking pictures of themselves in orbit was probably the last thing these guys thought of as a top priority," Barry said._


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I don't suppose you could try not to repost any from here on out? Shit takes long enough to load here on my work computer without duplicates to worry about, haha.


----------



## Kaickul

*Rare Color Photos From the FSA-OWI*


_Even today, many documentary photographers will tell you they are influenced by the works of the Farm Security Administration in the 1930s and 40s. Under the direction of Roy Emerson Stryker, the FSA sent photographers to document the plight of the rural farmer during the Great Depression and the progress of New Deal programs. When the U.S. entered World War II, the photography program continued under the Office of War Information (OWI).

The best-known FSA photographs are in black and white. Less commonly seen are the color photos by FSA and OWI photographers, shot between 1939 and 1945. Below we present a selection from the works Library of Congress, Prints & Photographs Division, FSA-OWI Collection._


_Photo by Russell Lee. Jack Whinery and his family, homesteaders, Pie Town, New Mexico, 1940._





_Photo by Alfred T. Palmer. Carpenter at work on Douglas Dam, Tennessee, a Tennessee Valley Authority project, 1942._





_Photo by John Vachon. Boy near Cincinnati, Ohio, 1942 or 1943._





_Photo by Marjory Collins. A &#8220;camouflage class&#8221; at New York University, where men and women are preparing for jobs in the Army or in industry by making models from aerial photographs and work out camouflage schemes, 1943._





_Photo by Alfred T. Palmer. Woman machinist, Douglas Aircraft Company, Long Beach, California, 1942._





_Photo by Alfred T. Palmer. A member of a construction crew building a new 33,000-volt electric power line into Fort Knox, Kentucky, 1942._





_Photo by Jack Delano. Sharecroppers chop cotton on rented land near White Plains, Greene County, Georgia, 1941._


----------



## Kaickul

*Rare Colour Photos of FSA (Continued)*

_Photo by John Vachon. Dr. Schreiber of San Augustine giving a typhoid inoculation at a rural school, San Augustine County, Texas, 1943._





_Photo by Russell Lee. Barbeque dinner at the Pie Town, New Mexico Fair, 1940._





_Photo by Alfred T. Palmer. Crane operator at the TVA&#8217;s Douglas Dam, Tennessee, 1942._





_Photo by John Vachon. Workers leaving Pennsylvania shipyards, Beaumont, Texas, 1943._





_Photo by Jack Delano. James Lynch, a roundhouse worker for the Chicago and North Western Railway Company , Proviso Yard, Chicago, 1942._





_Photo by Jack Delano. Vermont state fair, Rutland, 1941._





_Photo by Arthur Rothstein. An instructor explains the operation of a parachute to student pilots, Meacham Field, Fort Worth, Texas, 1942._


----------



## Kaickul

_Theodore Roosevelt riding a moose_











_Theodore Roosevelt_





_Theodore Roosevelt speaking to a crowd_









_Pres. Theodore Roosevelt speaking to crowd from back of train_





_Pres. Theodore Roosevelt (C) on visit through the Panama Canal_





_Pres. Theodore Roosevelt joining a chuck-wagon breakfast_





_President Theodore Roosevelt saluting train engineer_


----------



## Kaickul

Kids on a date to the cinema, 1957





Seattle Tubing Society, 1953





"With rebellion, awareness is born." Albert Camus 1950s





"James Marshall Hendrix"





"Roy Orbison. Need I say more?"





"Under Pressure"





Hunter S. Thompson - The outlaw journalist at work.





"steve goddamned mcqueen"


----------



## Kaickul

"Motorcycle football"





"Jack Dempsey"





"Bridgette Bardot biking, 1961"





"Errol Flynn sporting a cravat"





"Philippe Petit on the wire - Notre-Dame Cathedral in Paris 1971"





"The Hatfield Clan, 1897"


----------



## Kaickul

estroyed bridge and North Korean tank, Suwon, Korea, October 7, 1950





USS Shenandoah (ZR-1) Under construction inside the airship hangar at the Naval Air Station Lakehurst, New Jersey, 1923





Haste Siempre. Che Guevera. 1967





A young German soldier (pictured center left, without helmet) refuses to participate in the execution of 16 Yugoslav civilians. He positioned himself within the group and was executed for disobeying his NCO. He choose death instead of killing hopeless civilians. Josef Schulz, 1941 





B-52 Bomber about to crash after pilot error, all four men on board would die, 1994


----------



## Kaickul

Saint-Jacques Tower, Paris, by Charles Soulier, 1867





Vaudeville performer Hadji Ali demonstrating his skills of controlled regurgitation at Egyptian Legation, on March 27, 1926





JFK with Caroline Kennedy, Hyannisport, MA, aboard the "Honey Fitz", by Cecil Stoughton, 25 August 1963





Dr. H.W. Evans, Imperial Wizard of the Ku Klux Klan, 8 August 1925 





Babe Ruth and Al DeVormer, New York 1921


----------



## Kaickul

Chain gang of convicts engaged in road work. Pitt County, North Carolina. Autumn 1910.





A Curtiss P-40 of No. 112 Squadron, Royal Air Force taxiing through the scrub at Medenine, Tunisia, 1943 





First known photograph of ice hockey, 1881.





Beer Hall fight between Communists and Members of the Reichsbanner (c. 1930)





The Leader Theater, Washington, D.C., 1925 





Washington ennui, by Dorothea Lange 1939


----------



## Kaickul

"He's the One!", Soviet slave laborer points out his former German tormentor - Harold M. Roberts 






The moment the dragon is slain, Alfred Eisenstaedt, Paris, 1963





A freed Jewish prisoner expresses his rage and beats down a German guard at the liberated Dachau Concentration Camp. An American soldier looks on and does not interfere. Germany, 1945





A fifteen year old German soldier, Hans-Georg Henke, cries being captured by the US 9th Army in Germany on April 3, 1945.





André Roussimoff, Cannes, France, 1967





Stockholm streets on 3 September 1967, the day when Sweden switched from driving on the left to the right 





United States Air Force Lt. Col. Robert L. Stirm being reunited with his family, after spending more than five years in captivity as a prisoner of war in North Vietnam. Stirm was shot down over Hanoi on 27 October 1967 and was released in 1973





Japanese orphan, standing to attention having brought his dead brother to a cremation pyre, Nagasaki, by Joe O'Donnell, 1945


----------



## Kaickul

Pabst Blue Ribbon steel billboard before it was scrapped for the war effort, 1940





Yuri Gagarin, First man in space. In honor of Yuri's Night on the 51st Anniversary. [2523x2523] Photograph Date: April 12, 1961





Erich Hartmann, the highest scoring fighter ace in history, with 352 aerial victories in 1,404 combat missions, he was never shot down or forced to land due to fire from enemy aircraft.





The models for American Gothic, Nan Wood Graham and Byron McKeeby, 1930





An RAF Pilot getting a haircut during a break between missions, Britain, 1942





German soldier gives a light to a captured British soldier, ca.1916-18





Before the age of chainsaws, lumberjacks cut down a a massive redwood in the virgin forests of the the American Northwest, 1902 





An illustration of the British class system, London, 1937


----------



## Kaickul

The Bismarck. German Battleship. 1940-1.





It wasn't that long ago. Selma Alabama 1963.





John Dillinger conferring with lawyers in court, Crown Point, Indiana 1934 





Maori Battalion survivors of action in Greece, performing a haka (War dance) in Helwan, Egypt for the King of Greece. 





The face of Lady Liberty, awaiting instalment on Liberty Island, 1886





Ham the space chimp hams it up for the camera soon after his successful space mission 1961 





Sun floods into Grand Central Terminal in New York City, ca. 1935-1940


----------



## Kaickul

Vietnamese pilot ditches his helicopter during Operation Frequent Wind to make room for more refugees to land on U.S. aircraft carriers, 1975





B-52 and Vulcan, Edwards Air force Base, ca.1960's





Street fighting in Paris, May 1968





Salon de locomotion aerienne, Grand Palais, Paris, 1909





Nikola Tesla - chillin in his Colorado lab - 1899





Annie Oakley. One of the best sharpshooters of all time. In fact, her ability with guns seemed magical to many fans. Circa 1890's 





Haircut in the French trenches, WWI in color, circa 1915.





History can be silly sometimes. A fallen statue of Louis Agassiz after the San Francisco earthquake. Stanford University, 1906


----------



## Kaickul

The Russians teaching the German prisoners of war the cossack dance. The Eastern front, Russia, 1915 





Lewis Powell, one of the Lincoln assassination conspirators, in chains ca. 1865 





Unbroken Seal on the Third Shrine of Tutankhamun, 1924 





Adolf Hitler receiving flowers from a girl in 1937. 





Russian soldiers advancing through trenches, Stalingrad, 1942





JP Morgan striking photographer with cane, c.1910





"Safe in the living room of her Las Vegas, Nevada, home, Mrs. Jacqueline Buck and her son watch the mushrooming cloud from an atomic test blast some 75 miles away," April 21, 1953


----------



## Kaickul

First known picture of Denver, 1860.





"The Last Jew in Vinnitsa" - Ukraine, 1941 





Young skater with safety cushion, Netherlands, 1933





*"The most beautiful suicide".* Evelyn McHale leapt to her death from the observation deck of the Empire State Building. New York, 1947





Walking Towards Los Angeles, California 1937





President Reagan and Emperor Hirohito, Tokyo, 1983





Beatles show Ed Sullivan a thing or two - February 9th, 1964 





Apollo 1 crew practice water egress procedures, June 1966


----------



## Kaickul

NYC 1930. Shanty town in Central Park





Two inmates prepare to execute an SS guard with a shovel during the Dachau Massacre, April 29th 1945. Several dozen executed SS in background.





Orson Welles takes a break from filming to jam with Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy on the 20th Century Fox lot, ca.1943





1953 - Sir Edmund Hillary, on the summit of Mt Everest. The first confirmed climber to reach the summit, with help from Tenzing Norgay.





Finnish StuG III with wooden armor, 1943





James Meredith, the first African American to attend the University of Mississippi, after being shot while leading a march to encourage African Americans to vote. Mississippi, June 6, 1966.





U.S. Senate Subway, 1915


----------



## Kaickul

Polish prisoner mourns the death of his friend | 1945 | 





Marine lance corporal James C. Farley crying over the death of friends, by Larry Burrows, Da Nang, 1965 





Elin Wägner standing next to 351 454 signatures demanding women get the right to vote. Sweden 1914





The exact moment Hiroshima went Atomic.





German woman with all her worldly possessions on the side of a street amid ruins of Cologne, Germany, by John Florea, 1945


----------



## Kaickul

Annual midnight swearing-in of SS-men in the Feldherrnhalle, Munich, by Hugo Jaeger, 1938





Auto polo, New York, 1912





A girl of the French Resistance. Paris, France. August 29, 1944





Window washer... Empire State Building NYC 1938.





A piper leading soldiers from the Scottish Infantry Division during Operation Epsom, 1944





Police restrain girls trying to see the Beatles. New York, 1965. *(Justin Bieber in today's world)*





Abandoned boy holding a stuffed toy animal amid ruins following German aerial bombing of London, 1945





Convicts in the county jail, Greene County, Georgia, by Jack Delano, June 1941


----------



## Kaickul

Fined for not wearing decent clothes, Netherlands, Heemskerk, 1931





The Thousand Yard Stare. A marine poses after two days of fighting in the Battle of Eniwetok.





American Pilot Captured by Vietnamese Woman. 1965. Vietnam. 





The President's Office, White House, May 1904 - a look into the modest office of President Roosevelt 





U.S. Marines charge over a dune on Iwo Jima, by Joe Rosenthal, February 19 1945 





Hiroshima, one year after the atomic bomb blast, 1946.





Construction of the USS Macon, 1932. Note the ladders.





JFK minutes before his assassination. Nov 22 1963.


----------



## Kaickul

Massive Rally for the Reich, 1937 





The Most Decorated Unit in US Military History, the 442nd Infantry Regiment 









Harriet Tubman, probably at her home in Auburn, New York, 1911





How U.S. currency looked in 1923





American officer gives water to a wounded German soldier, Limay, France, 1944





German Soldier at the Moment of Death, Soviet Union, 1941





Two 7 Year Old Newsies, Profane and Smart, Selling Sunday in Nashville, Tennessee, by Lewis Wickes Hine, 1910


----------



## Kaickul

Soldiers firing from behind a barricade of dead horses, Barcelona, 1936.





Adolf Hitler and his German Shepard Blondi on the balcony of The Berghof, May 1942





This was a practice where the mother, often disguised or hiding, often under a spread, holds her baby tightly for the photographer to insure a sharply focused image, early 20th century. 





Giving the Finger. On January 23, 1968 the USS Pueblo and crew was captured by the North Koreans. The imprisoned and tortured crew members "flip the bird" to their clueless captors in what was suppose to be a propaganda photo 





Dispute between Serra Pelada gold mine workers and military police. Brazil, 1986.





The Siege of Leningrad (8 September 1941 &#8211; 27 January 1944)





Just some Nazis having a snowball fight


----------



## Kaickul

Ham the Chimp welcomed back after successful spaceflight, 1961





"This girl pays the penalty for having had personal relations with the Germans", 1944





Empire State Building after a B-25 crashed into it - July, 1945





Finnish Soldier Feeding Kittens. WWII. 





JFK Campaigning in West Virginia, 1960 





Just a milkman during the Blitz. 1940.





Young girl working as a child laborer in a textile mill in South Carolina. Circa 1908.


----------



## Kaickul

The crew of Imperial Japanese flagship Zuikaku salute the lowering of the flag as their vessel sinks. Battle of Leyte Gulf, 1944 





Brandenburg Gate lit up at midnight in honour of Hitler's 50th birthday, by Hugo Jaeger, 1939





First modern Olympic Games, Athens, 1896





Walter Thornton tries to sell his luxury roadster for $100 cash on the streets of New York City following the 1929 stock market





W.C. Fields Juggling Top Hats, 1900 





1923 - Washington, D.C. Marine-Army game at Griffith Stadium.






The future 35th president of the United States, Lieutenant John F. Kennedy, shortly before encountering a Japanese destroyer on the night of August 1, 1943


----------



## Kaickul

A man balancing on a piece of wood on the roof of a skyscraper 1939...





Jewish service in Goebbels' house, 1945 





Newsboy announces fate of Titanic, London, April 15, 1912





Over the Pyramids, 1943









Damage to Fourth Avenue, Anchorage, Alaska, caused by the Good Friday Earthquake, 1964





British Paratroopers pelted with rocks on William Street, Derry, Northern Ireland. 'Bloody Sunday' January 30, 1972. One minute later the paras opened fire, killing 13.





Vietnam War Protestor sits @ Columbia University President's Desk After Takeover, 1968, Gerald Upsham


----------



## Kaickul

Roller Derby Girls, Chicago, 1948 





Finnish soldiers stood dead Russian soldiers up to intimidate further attackers, Finland, Winter War 1939





Troops of the 82nd Airborne Division advance in a snowstorm behind a tank in a move to attack Herresbach, Belgium, 28 Jan 1945





Private Charles Preston, Nicholasville, Kentucky, brushes snow from a 30-caliber machine gun mounted on his jeep. He is moving against the German counter-thrust. It is the first day of winter, December 21, 1944 





Camouflaged with evergreen boughs, tanks of the 1st Infantry Division (745th Tank Battalion), U.S. First Army, rolls through former German block in Gladbach, Germany, 1945





Tanks and Infantrymen of the 82nd Airborne Division, Company G, 740th Tank Battalion, 504th Regiment, push through the snow towards their objective in Belgium, 1945





Test pilot/astronaut Neil Armstrong standing next to an X-15 after a flight, 1960s


----------



## Kaickul

he crash that killed General George S. Patton. Patton died on December 21,1945 from injuries sustained in a car accident that happened in Occupied Germany on December 9, 1945. The accident occurred one day before Patton was to return to the United States





VP Richard Nixon sitting solemnly in back seat of dimly lit limousine as he leaves White House after a day of duties during President Dwight Eisenhower's hospitalization, Washington, by Hank Walker, November 27, 1957





Two B-29 bombers flying over Korea, 1960





Grave of an unknown British soldier, buried by German soldiers, Eindhoven, 1944





Stalin at age 24, 1902





A Doomed Boeing B-17, 1943





Edgar Allan Poe in the oldest-known photograph taken inside an American museum. Winter of 1842-43. 





Official Imperial photo of Her Sultanic Highness Princess Fawzia bint Fuad of Egypt during her reign as Queen of Iran from 1939 to 1948


----------



## Kaickul

A control man points out to a car driver an important notice, Western Front, France, ca.1914-18 





1939 - The first female page in the National House of Representatives 





The execution of German General Anton Dostler by firing squad, 1945.





Soviet Ekranoplan "Sea Monster" in flight, date unknown 





Marilyn Monroe entertaining troops, Korea, 1954 





Member of French Résistance chills with kids, WWII, 1944





IOWA Circa 1902 Air Travel Over Des Moines River


----------



## Kaickul

Riders of a German cavalry patrol protect themselves and their horses with gas masks. Germany, 1918





Hitler addresses the Reichstag in the Kroll opera house (spring 1938)





View over London, 1940





Echo project, NASA Langley Research Center, 1965





Children in an English bomb shelter, ca.1940-41





Colour photo of Canadian mortar team in Normandy (1944) 





A lone anti-war protestor confronts the police in Whitehall, London, during the Cuban Missile Crisis (1962)


----------



## Kaickul

Saved by shrapnel helmet, ca.1918 





People seek cover while frustrated German soldiers start shooting at a partying crowd in Amsterdam; 2 days after Hitler's empire capitulated. 1945 





A black Union soldier sits, posted in front of a slave auction house on Whitehall Street in Atlanta, Georgia, in 1864.





JFK and Jackie Watching the Americas Cup 1962





Dock End, Whitby, by Frank Meadow Sutcliffe, ca.1880 





Armed to the teeth - Bavarian Landsturm Infanterie - 1915 





An Abacus Seller, St. Petersburg, by William Carrick, 1860





A German prisoner taken by the Soviets in World War II meets with his daughter in Germany (1956)


----------



## Kaickul

Operation Market Garden, 1944






The bed of Black Panther Fred Hampton after he was killed by the Chicago Police. 1969 





Far from home, a US Marine takes a nap with a friend. The Battle of Okinawa, 1945





Head of the Statue of Liberty on display in a park in Paris, 1883 





Hungry child gets a piece of bread from a soldier, Weert, Netherlands, 1918





Russian troops firing on demonstrators with machine guns, corner of Nevsky Prospect and Sadovaya Street, St. Petersburg, 1917 





Sudeten Czech Woman Crying and Giving the Hitler Salute as the Nazis Annex the Sudetenland, 1938





German soldier - Stalingrad 1942....


----------



## Kaickul

An elderly gentleman admires early progress in the construction of the World Trade Center, 1969





The First Light Picture and Human Potrait Ever Taken. Oct 1839.





Winston Churchill, aged 7, 1881





Tiger I crew inspect a non-penetrating hit on their Tiger's armor, 21 June, 1943.





The American Civil War (Part 1) - The Places: The 150th Pennsylvania Infantry camp on Belle Plain, Virginia, March 1862 





Celebration on Wall Street upon the news of Germany's surrender in World War I, by W.L. Drummond, November 1918





Mark Twain and Nikola Tesla in Tesla's lab. 1894.





Anne Frank 1941


----------



## Kaickul

Child soldier during the Liberian Civil War, Africa, with a Teddy Bear on his back. Circa 1990





Peddler pouring out coffee or tea, Egypt, 1935





Wilhelm II with Nicholas II of Russia in 1905, wearing the military uniforms of each other's nations





It must suck to have to wait for artillery support while under fire. Carrier Pigeon being launched in WWI (British Official Photograph L1064) Ca. 1918





Epic 'Nam Action Shot.





To publicize the atomic tests on Bikini Atoll, less than a year after Hiroshima and Nagasaki, the US military gave a party in Washington. The centerpiece was an angel-food cake shaped like a mushroom cloud.





Grateful for the sacrifice, French civilians lay flowers on the body of a fallen American soldier, 1944


----------



## Kaickul

An example of a deep water nuclear explosion test by US military, 1958





*Winston Churchill's pressure chamber to keep him healthy on flights during WWII, complete with phone and ashtray.*





The Flatiron Building - New York - circa 1903





Empire State Building under construction, viewed from Chrysler Building





The Sketch, Beatrice Baxter, Ruyl in Newport, Rhode Island, by Gertrude Käsebier 1902





An American soldier kicking a German soldiers in the ass after capturing him...Leipzig - 18 April 1945 





Rommel in North Africa, ca.1942





*One of the most tragic and iconic photos of the Vietnam war. The body of an American paratrooper killed in action in the jungle near the Cambodian border is raised up to an evacuation, Vietnam, in 1966 *


----------



## Kaickul

The Upshot-Knothole Grable, an Artillery Fired Nuclear Weapon, being tested in 1953.





*NSFW.*






The fate of Mussolini, his mistress Claretta Petacci, and three other fascists. April 1945





Churchill speaking at the Albert Hall, London - 1944





Cathedral of Light, Nuremberg 1937 





Mauretania, 1909





One of Titanic's Lifeboats Paddling Toward Rescue, the RMS Carpathia. April 15, 1912





Robert F. Kennedy tours slum housing on the Lower East Side, New York, 1967





Michael Strank. Died in the battle for Iwo Jima in WW2. Described by his men as the best man they ever knew, "Sgt Mike Strank's squad idolized him."


----------



## Kaickul

Korean soldier in German uniform captured during the Invasion of Normandy, 1944





Female member of the IRA in 1972





Mile of Death, 1991 Gulf War





The Statue of Liberty in Paris, 1887. Ready for shipment to the United States





LZ 127 Graf Zeppelin Flying over the Us Capitol building 1928





A returned German prisoner of war identified this woman's son. He will never return because he is dead. Prisoners released by the Soviet Union, Germany, 1955





The ancient Panathenaic Stadium on the first day of the 1896 Olympics 





Victims of the Bombing of Dresden: In death a mother stares at her twins in the baby carriage (Richard Peter, 1945)


----------



## Kaickul

Death trial of Witold Pilecki, polish insurgent who infiltrated Auschwitz to collect holocaust evidence for Allies. Warsaw 1948.





Constitutionalist rebels during the Dominican Civil War | 1965 |





German medic and comrades help a soldier who just had his arm blown off on the East Front, by Hugo Jaeger 1942





Starved prisoners, nearly dead from hunger, pose in concentration camp in Ebensee, Austria. Ebensee was a sub-camp of the main camp 'Mauthausen' near the town of the same name. The camp was reputedly used for "scientific" experiments.





Photo taken at the instant bullets from a French firing squad hit a Frenchman who collaborated with the Germans. Rennes, France. Himes, November 21, 1944....





English Cavalry, France, 1916





A Bulgarian soldier taking a photo of himself in the mirror aboard a sanitary train on the Eastern Front, 1943





Experimental flying machine | 1956 |


----------



## Kaickul

Charge of the Algerian dragoons, Belgium, 1915





A U.S. Marine, killed by Japanese sniper fire, still holds his weapon as he lies in the black volcanic sand of Iwo Jima, on February 19, 1945, during the initial invasion on the island. In the background are the battleships of the U.S. fleet that made up the invasion task force





Gemini Recovery, ca.1965-66





Battle of Berlin 1945





VIP observers are lit up by the light of an atomic bomb, Operation Greenhouse, Enewetak Atoll, 1951





Muhammad Ali vs. Cleveland Williams; Houston, TX; 1966





Schoolchildren in San Augustine County, Texas. 1943 





Two Werhmacht Soldiers sharing a smoke, in Russia sometime between 1940 - 1944


----------



## straymond

I am speechless... I'm concidering calling in sick for work just to let many of these photos sink in.
All my respect og appreciation for shares these important and seldom seen pictures.


----------



## Kaickul

Vincent Van Gogh, 1886





Woman using a keypunch to tabulate the United States Census, ca.1890's 





Jackie Robinson is called up to the Brooklyn Dodgers, 1947 





Climbing the Great Pyramid of Khufu by Henri Béchard ca.1875





Mark Twain





A Day That Will Live in Infamy - 1941 





A Soviet partisan moments before being executed by German forces, Eastern Front, World War II





Partisan defiance - Moments before his death Stjepan Filipovic thrust his hands out and denounces his country's Nazi occupiers


----------



## Kaickul

With all the men at the Front, Moscow women dig anti-tank trenches around Moscow in 1941.





Two kids sharing a drink at White house easter egg roll 1922 
http://i.imgur.com/b9ZLG.jpg/img]

Jimmy Stewart. Famous actor. Went from a private to a colonel in 4 short years leading bombing raids over Germany. 1940's
[img]http://i.imgur.com/s8JNP.jpg

Phoebe Ann Moses "Annie Oakley", circa 1890





Dr. Paul Joseph Goebbels in the garden of the Carlton Hotel, Geneva, while attending the League of Nations, 1933 





Feisal I of Iraq and Chaim Weizmann (wearing Arab dress as a sign of respect) in Syria, 1918


----------



## Kaickul

"Forward!", A Soviet officer leads his men into battle, 1942 - Max Alpert





Nixon makes a call, by Paul Shutzer, 1960 





Scalped. Great Plains Indian Wars, Robert McGee, scalped by Sioux Chief Little Turtle in 1864





A Cossack and his wife c. 1904





Evacuating the Louvre before the invasion of France, 1939





Russians raising the flag over the Reichstag May 2, 1945





Attempting to block integration at the University of Alabama, Governor George Wallace stands defiantly at the door while being confronted by Deputy U.S. Attorney General Nicholas Katzenbach, 11 June 1963 





Tokyo firebombing 1945 *NSFW GRAPHIC*


----------



## Kaickul

Thanks!



An ammunition dump struck by a shell explodes in front of U.S. Marines. Khe Sanh, Vietnam, 1968 





Frozen Niagara Falls - 1911





Japanese B6N after a direct hit from a 5-inch shell from USS Yorktown off Kwajalein Atol. December 4, 1943.





Coast Guardsman Charles Tyner, examines the jagged shrapnel hole in the helmet he wore during the initial assault on the beaches of Southern France, 1944





Shell cases on the roadside, Nord-Pas-de-Calais, 1918





Winston Churchill inspects the ruins of the House of Commons after a German air raid





Jacqueline Kennedy & President John F. Kennedy, Life Magazine, 1961





Soldiers Posing with Atomic Blast - Operation Desert Rock IV (May 1, 1952)


----------



## Kaickul

Cologne Cathedral, by Karl Hugo Schmölz, 1947





This man fought in the American Revolutionary War under the command of General George Washington. A rare daguerreotype of Captain George Fishley, taken in 1850 when he was 90 years old 





Cattle market, Ballybricken Green, Waterford, Ireland, ca.1910





The Independent Shoe-Black, London, 1877





USS Inchon in dry dock, by Montie Talbert, Portsmouth, Virginia, 1969





A Japanese soldier stands guard over part of the captured Great Wall of China during the second Sino-Japanese war. - 1937





Ryan X-13 Vertijet second prototype (#54-1620) about to moor itself to a dual-role flatbed transport/launch trailer, 1957
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ac/Ryan_X-13.jpg/img]

63 years ago, these players for Torino A.C Football Club died in the Superga Air Disaster - 1949
[img]http://i.imgur.com/zxHKa.jpg

When post WWl debt cause hyperinflation in Germany, citizens burnt money to heat houses, which costed less than buying wood, 1923


----------



## Kaickul

The first class dining room of SS Grosser Kurfürst as it appeared c. 1900





A U.S. Air Force Republic F-105D Thunderchief trailing smoke just after interception by an SA-2 missile. circa 1965-1970





Hoppi-Coptor, a personal helicopter device developed by Horace Pentecost. Ca.1950





Somewhere in the USA... 1950s





Returning soldiers and demonstrators, by Werner Lenggenhager, Seattle, 1969





8209th M*A*S*H surgeons operate on wounded twenty miles from the Korean War's front lines. August 4, 1952.





The construction of the I-55 highway in progress using rods made from recycled car parts for support, 1972


----------



## Kaickul

*Black and White Photos of Vintage New York*


----------



## Kaickul

*Black and White Photos of Vintage New York (Continued)*
_hope you heart NY because this is a pretty big album_






Aerial view of New York City, looking north, on December 16, 1951. 





28th Street Looking east from Second Avenue, on April 4, 1931. 





Meeker Avenue Bridge under construction, looking south, showing Brooklyn approach, on June 29, 1939





Shadows are cast beneath the Brooklyn Bridge, seen from a stable roof, on May 6, 1918.





A worker on the Brooklyn Bridge, on November 19, 1928. 





Markus Mercury Wheel Club, Flushing Race Track, bicyclists ready to race in June of 1894. 





Original City Hall subway station, IRT Lexington Avenue Line, in 1904. 





Coney Island looking east from Steeplechase Pier showing Sunday bathers, crowd on beach, on July 30, 1922.


----------



## Kaickul

*Black and White Photos of Vintage New York*

A two-horse team street cleaner, with sprayer, squeegee, and roller at rear.





An experimental exposure made on the Queensboro Bridge, on February 9, 1910. 





Italian vegetable sidewalk stand, on Bleeker Street, near Church of Our Lady of Pompeii, in August of 1937.





Lower Manhattan skyline at night, seen from either the Staten Island Ferry or Governor's Island, in February of 1938. 





Hayden Planetarium, American Museum of Natural History, West 81st St, between Columbus Avenue and Central Park West.





Red Hook Swimming Pool, Clinton, Bay & Henry Streets, Brooklyn. Bathers as far as the eye can see.





Queensboro Bridge under construction, on August 8, 1907.





The Queensboro Bridge, showing reconstruction of tracks looking east, on November 22, 1929.


----------



## Kaickul

*Black and White Photos of Vintage New York*

A one-legged newspaper boy and other "newsies", on Delancey Street, on December 26, 1906. 





New York Police Department evidence photo, homicide scene. Jos Kellner, 404 East 54th Street, murdered in hallway, on January 7, 1916.





Powell House at 195th Street and 58th Avenue North, Queens, on May 20, 1941 





Times Square theaters by day, in New York City. The Times Building, Loew's Theatre, Hotel Astor, Gaiety Theatre and other landmarks are featured in this January, 1938 photo. 





An aerial view of the Statue of Liberty in New York Harbor, on January 27, 1965.





A view from the Williamsburg Bridge, looking west, showing congested traffic in Manhattan, on January 29, 1923.





A Hooverville in Brooklyn, ca. 1930-1932. The area is now Red Hook Park in Brooklyn.





New York Police Department Evidence photo. Homicide victim - overhead view, ca. 1916-1920. At the corners, note the legs of the tripod supporting the camera above the body.


----------



## Kaickul

More... 
*Black and White Vintage Photos of New York*




A Subway Road Comes up for air in Brooklyn -- in background, a view of Manhattan from subway elevated tracks, 8th Street, Brooklyn, New York, on March 21, 1938.





Yankee Stadium, Yankees on the field during a game, ca. 1935-1947.





New York Fire Department demonstration of a steam pumper converted from horse-drawn to motor-driven, at 12th Avenue and 56th Street.





Men cut ice from Kissena Lake in Queens, ca. 1860-1900.





Children and adults with herd of sheep in the Sheep Meadow in Central Park, New York City, ca. 1900-1910.





Part of the superstructure of the under-construction Manhattan Bridge rises above Washington Street in New York, on June 5, 1908.





Manhattan Bridge, under-construction, seen from the roof of Robert Gair Building, showing suspenders and saddles, on February 11, 1909.





Aboard a police boat on October 10, 1934, New York Mayor Fiorello LaGuardia hacks away at confiscated slot machines about to be destroyed and dumped into New York harbor.


----------



## Kaickul

*Black and White Vintage Photos of New York*


A view down an alley, as rows and rows of laundry hang from tenements ca. 1935-1941. Seen looking west from 70 Columbus Avenue or Amsterdam Avenue at 63nd Street.






A crowded street market under New York City Rail Road tracks, looking south on Park Avenue from 123rd Street in June of 1932.





A night view of Midtown Manhattan, looking south from Madison Avenue and the 50's, ca. 1935-1941. 





Amid road construction, the Hudson Diner advertises "Tables for Ladies" on November 20, 1929, on Marginal Street, looking east from 125th Street. 





Ninth Avenue El trains with passengers on 2 levels of tracks, 66th Street El station in background, in October of 1933. Photo taken on Columbus Avenue, northwest of Lincoln Square & 65th Street.





The S.S. Normandie, seen from a Staten Island ship steaming through upper bay on its way to a river pier built for it, ca. 1935-1941.





A view of the city from the Brooklyn Tower of the Brooklyn Bridge, on April 24, 1933. 





Fire Boats fight a blaze at Grace Line Pier 57, West 15th St, near the National Biscuit Co. building.


----------



## Kaickul

*Black and White Vintage Photos of New York*




Members of the New York Fire Department attend to a fire victim.





The "Well", US Signal Corps Army Base Terminal, Port of Embarkation. Ration cases from crate cars are hoisted to warehouse bins for storage, ca. 1945-1946.





Water from firefighters' hoses freezes on the side of adjoining buildings.





Interior view of the Interborough Rapid Transit Company (IRT) subway powerhouse, 58th to 59th Street, ca. 1904.





42nd Street, looking west from 2nd Avenue. Chrysler Building at top right, "News Tavern" "Goblet Bar" at lower right, ca. 1935-1941.





Brooklyn Bridge painters at work high above the city, on December 3, 1915.





Aftermath of a collision on an elevated rail track.





The Queensboro Bridge, leading to Manhattan, seen on May 1, 1912.


----------



## Kaickul

*...Vintage Photos of New York*,




A motorman operates a trolley cars near Williamsburg Bridge, on September 25, 1924. Signs advertise almonds, cold remedies, mustard, and stove polish.












Muhammad Ali checks on Howard Cossell's hair while covering the 1972 US Olympic Boxing Trials for ABC Sports.





Marianne Baba (L), Lois Conway (C) and Ruth Swensen standing next to plates of their x-ray during a Chiropractor Beauty contest, by Wallace Kirkland, 1956





13 1/4 Tons Of Money, October 10, 1949





Chinese police punishing a criminal (c. 1900)





American soldier gives mocking Nazi salute in bombed-out Berliner Sportspalast, 1945.





Kneeling over his own grave - Japanese officer preparing to behead a suspected Boxer, Tientsin, China, ca 1901





Americans giving Nazi salute to young men and women marching in Nazi uniforms. Long Island, NY. 1937.


----------



## Kaickul

*LIFE Magazine High School Fashions, 1969*


----------



## Kaickul

Continued,
*LIFE Magazine High School Fashions, 1969*




















An African-American man goes into the "colored" entrance of a the Crescent Theatre in Belzoni, Mississippi, 1939.





SMS Blücher rolling onto her side after taking about 7 torpedoes and 70 hits from 12 inch shells fired from British ships during the Battle of Dogger Bank, 24 January 1915





Wisconsin Senator Robert La Follette delivers the first radio speech for his presidential campaign (Sept. 1, 1924)





Finnish Soldier, Vuosalmi, July 1944





Inflatable Dummy Sherman, part of Operation Fortitude, Southern England, 1944





George Washington Carver and students in his lab at the Tuskegee Institute, 1902


----------



## Kaickul

*A young woman who is not yet known as Marilyn Monroe with a partly assembled OQ-2 Radioplane target drone - Van Nuys, CA, June 26, 1945*





A UH-1D helicopter from the 336th Aviation Company sprays a defoliation agent on a dense jungle area in the Mekong delta, 1969 





Group of male juveniles in jail cell after arrest for stealing automobiles Los Angeles, Calif., circa 1941





Hitler is Dead! (1945)





American soldiers on Okinawa react to Victory in Europe Day. May 8th, 1945.





Grafton Street, Dublin, ca.1947





Crowd at Coney Island. July 21, 1940.





Searchlights pierce the night sky, Gibraltar, 1942.


----------



## Kaickul

"We real cool."





Rock Festival, Venice Beach, California, 1968





The Three Degrees, 1970s





Buster Keaton





Christopher Lee





A young woman getting her hair done in the 60's.





Ziggy, Iggy, and Lou


----------



## Kaickul

F-4 Phantom on a bombing run over Vietnam, 1971 





Canadian crew of a Sherman tank south of Vaucelles, France, june 1944





Lilly Drugs, 1960





"The JUNE Victor Records are here" window display, 1921





FBI arrests Japanese civilians on Terminal Island (Calif.) December 7, 1941





U.S. Sherman tank advances past crashed gliders in Normandy, 1944





Crossing the Rhine March 22, 1945. The only armor an infantrymen has is the shirt on his back





F-4H-IF Phantom being refueled during a transcontinental flight across America, 1961


----------



## Kaickul

Robert DeNiro and Martin Scorsese





Jean Gabin and Michèle Morgan two famous French actor in "Quai des brumes"





Brian may with his red special





Nastassja Kinski





Eric Dolphy, Jazz Saxophonist. epitome of cool





Beastie Boys & Public Enemy, chillin' in '87





Miles in '67





The beautiful Rita Hayworth


----------



## Kaickul

ZZ Top and their Eliminator





Peace marcher, Washington D.C, 1967





"The Wild One"





At the Krazy Kat Club, Washington DC, July 15, 1921





Paula Deen at her prom. Yes, that Paula Deen.





Beach life, France, circa 1935





*Just a couple of mascots sharing a beer.*


----------



## Kaickul

Some kitty cats





Louis CK and Marc Maron





Ginger Rogers is such a babe





Marilyn





just Phil Spector and his girl





Mr..... Rogers?





Martin Landau and Barbara Bain, simply sophisticated





Poison Ivy and Lux Interior of The Cramps


----------



## Kaickul

Alan Shepard at Mission Control





James Brown





Best Picture Ever





Raquel Welch 1967





*Haters Gonna Hate*





Hugh and his girls





Window cleaner


----------



## Kaickul

Jimmy Hendrix and his father





Kelly LeBrock smokin' 1985





Not many cooler than Mr. Lee





Hippie Chick. 1969





Mia Sara





Definition of Cool.





Clint being Clint.





Nikola Tesla holding a lightbulb that is being lit with wireless electricity.


----------



## Kaickul

A Young Elizabeth Taylor





Look at this daddy-O





Skateboarder. 1976





John Huston and Marilyn, 1964





What a dude..





Frank Zappa, and his parents.





Woodstock dancing girl, 1969


----------



## Kaickul

Meanwhile, in Moscow...





French girl. 1963





Kingin' Ain't Easy.





Monroe. 1956





Cool had it's picture taken. Here it is.





1940s migrant worker, full of win





Birth of the Cool





Christopher Walken -1968


----------



## Kaickul

Girl with mini-sword brooch.





Lucille Ball circa 1936





Aldous Huxley, Jump, 1959





Michael Caine: the original cockney





Mini skirt girls. 1966





A young (the great) George. 





Orson Welles, Chimes at Midnight, 1965


----------



## Kaickul

Oh nothing... just a hippopotamus pulling a cart.





Jack Nicholson 1969





1940's Workin' Gal





Dean. Giant.





Frank Zappa in Copenhagen, 1967





The kids are all right. Schoolgirls jumping rope in the '50's...





Marilyn





Hang out, 1950s


----------



## Kaickul

Django Reinhardt teaching a kid how to play the guitar, 1949





Sophia Loren having a picnic





Steve Martin casually ironing a kitten.





Audrey





Audrey 1957





Clark, Carole, cats





Françoise Hardy, 1967





Bob Dylan


----------



## Kaickul

Tom Waits





Robert Johnson





Freddie riding Vader? Alright...





50s Babe





Andy Warhol and Salvador Dali being cool





Swedish high jumper Gunhild Larking at the 1956 Olympics.





Just some Dodgers fan...





70's hippie student


----------



## Kaickul

Gene Tierney...classic screen beauty from 1940's-1950's





Nothing much, just Tom Waits chilling in a diner





What a badass





Joe Strummer, in all his smarmy glory





Jim and Pam Morrison 





Godzilla on set having a smoke between takes





Bowie





Steve McQueen ca 1963 in his '57 Jag


----------



## Kaickul

Allen Ginsberg





I'm loving all these dolls, but there are pretty of cool guys from the past too!





Jimi Hendrix, god of the guitar





Classic elegance, Grace Kelly





Johnny





Sam Cooke being Sam Cooke





Bob Dylan 1963


----------



## Kaickul

Barbara Eden





David ****ing Gilmour.





Another Tom Waits shot





Sinatra, like a boss.





What a badass...





Here's some John Coltrane for you guys.





Robert Deniro & Joe Strummer, 1979


----------



## Kaickul

A specially made bus used to protect Jews from attacks during Arab revolt in Palestine, 1930s





Iggy Pop doing this thing.





A U.S. Army Bell UH-1D Huey helicopter prepares for a resupply mission for Company B, 1st Battalion, 8th Infantry Regiment, 4th Infantry Division, during the operation "MacArthur" conducted 35 km southwest of Dak To, South Vietnam, between 10 and 16 December 1967





A young Michael Caine





Jack Keroua





Brian Wilson(of the Beach Boys) before the crazy. 1964





Eiffel Tower





An officer of 444 Siege Battery, Royal Garrison Artillery (RGA), smokes a pipe as he supervises a kitten balancing on a 12 inch gun shell near Arras, 19 July 1918


----------



## Kaickul

Swag before there was swag. I give you the Wright Brothers 





Gus Waldorf boxing against a bear, by Michael Rougier, 1949





Olmstead's balloon collides with, and rips, a competitor balloon during the Gordon Bennett Balloon Race, Brussels, Belgium, 1923 





Bob Dylan





Bobby Fischer





Egyptian MIG shot down during Yom Kippur War, 1973





Admirers surround President John F. Kennedy as he stands in surf at Santa Monica, Calif., 1962





Spain's Unidad de Operaciones Especiales- Operation Alcatraz ca. 1967


----------



## Kaickul

Don't Look Down...Golden Gate Bridge Construction, 1936





A P-47 Thunderbolt crash lands on Advanced Landing Ground (ALG) A-6 at Sainte-Mère-Église/La Londe. Normandy, 1944.





American athletes ready to participate in the People's Olympiade in Barcelona, 1936.





The only known picture of a Mughal Emperor (Last King of the Indian Sub-Continent) - 1858





John Lennon and Che Guevara. 1960s 





Anita Ekberg aged 20 After Becoming Miss Sweden In 1950





British soldier, Canadian sailor. January 1941.





Jane Russell poses for an artist, who makes a chalk drawing for publicity of "The Outlaw", 1946.


----------



## Kaickul

The last two of them
*Photoshop in the 1950's: Pin-Up girls before and after*


----------



## Kaickul

Lynda Carter being held by her stunt double, Jeannie Epper





"James Brown would stop the car, run up to someone, do the splits, and yell 'I feel good'"





Brigitte Bardot





Mods 1960's UK





Muhammad Ali riding a scooter





Arnold Schwarzenegger, Hugh Hefner, and Wilt Chamberlain at a pool party






Alfred Hitchcock during his time with the Beatles


----------



## Kaickul

Two-year-old David Jackson auditioning pet python snake named 'Fat Albert' at Universal Studios, Los Angeles, by Ralph Crane, 1972





NASA scientist preparing a rocket for a space launch, 1958





Two young Polish boys read a Polish edition of a Mickey Mouse Sunday coloured supplement while standing among the ruins of a building in Warsaw, September 1939 





My home City Railway Station, Newcastle Upon Tyne Railway Station, 1910





Henry Street, Lower East Side, Manhattan, 1935.


----------



## Kaickul

The Berlin Wall Aug 17,1962. Peter Fechter shot and killed trying to escape to the West





German Baby Wears his fathers Officer Cap,1941





Winston Churchill in his studio, Chartwell, Kent, by Hans Wild, 1945





The White City at Night - The World's Columbian Exposition in Chicago, USA 1893





Gas Identification officer, by Hans Wild, London, 1941





N.Y.C Police helicopter hovering over Independence Day crowd at beach, Far Rockaway, Queens, by Margaret Bourke-White, July 4 1953





Canadian team on mortar, France, summer 1944





Russian Soldiers Advance Through Thick Smoke, 1943.


----------



## Kaickul

Hiller Flying Platform... Somewhere in the USA 1955. Did not become part of the US Army arsenal.





The Fabulous Donna Summer - RIP





Doesn't get any cooler than this.





Leonard Nimoy and Jimi Hendrix, 1970





While sympathetic Sicilians look on, WWII Private is given blood plasma by medic after being wounded during the campaign to oust occupying German forces 1943





June 13, 1948. Babe Ruth's last visit to Yankee Stadium. He would be dead in two months.





Each ring a symbol of devotion and love, stolen from the victims of Buchenwald concentration camp. Thousands of wedding rings confiscated from Jews by the Germans to salvage the gold, May 1945 





USS Essex hangar catapult launch of F6F Hellcat fighter, 1943


----------



## Kaickul

Fear and terror in the eyes of a young US Marine in action at Peleliu Island, Palau Islands, Ca. September 1944





U.S. Marine shows a message written on the back of his flack vest at the Khe Sanh combat base in Vietnam, by Rick Merron, 1968 





Helmeted U.S. Helicopter Crewchief, holding carbine, watches ground movements of Vietnamese troops from above during a strike against Viet Cong Guerrillas in the Mekong Delta Area, January 2, 1963. 





General George S. Patton's dog "Willie," mourns the loss of his master and friend after his death in an automobile accident in occupied Germany, 1946





Project Gasbuggy in Northern New Mexico





May Day In Berlin, by Ralph Crane, May 1953





Flying at dawn, just over the jungle foliage, U.S. C-123 aircraft spray concentrated defoliant along power lines running between Saigon and Dalat in South Vietnam, early in August 1963. 





The sun breaks through the dense jungle foliage around the embattled town of Binh Gia, 40 miles east of Saigon, in early January 1965, as South Vietnamese troops, joined by U.S. advisors, rest after a cold, damp and tense night of waiting in an ambush position for a Viet Cong attack that didn't come.


----------



## Kaickul

Private Presley





Economist Paul Volcker





John Lennon looking dapper with a beard





Members of the corps de ballet listening to the ballet master during rehearsal of "Swan Lake" at the Paris Opera, by Alfred Eisenstaedt, 1930





No idea...


----------



## Kaickul

Babe Ruth knocked out during a game against the Washington Senators, July 5 1924





Escaped slaves, ca. 1862





Muddy Waters circa 1960's





Cher arriving in Minneapolis in 1975... 





Paul McCartney in 1969 toking on a joint whilst wearing hat and shades.


----------



## Kaickul

George Harrison, Stuart Sutcliffe and John Lennon.





Banking Beatles





Amy Winehouse - High school portrait





Lew Alcindor (the man now known as Kareem Abdul-Jabbar)





Grocery store in Manila 1963





Ladies at a bookmobile 1931


----------



## Kaickul

I grabbed this off a website, the album was called "Most powerful image you have ever seen"[/b]







[This girl] had survived the Holocaust and after she was asked to draw what "home" looked like to her. Not only is the drawing striking, but the look in her eyes unforgettable, eyes that can translate all that pain and suffering.





Eyeglasses at Auschwitz. Thinking that the people killed there were only a fraction of the people killed overall, and that only a certain fraction of the people killed there wore glasses, and it was a whole room full...just the numbers start adding up and my head started to spin.





Also,





The inauguration of Johnson. "she apparently still had JFKs blood over her."





One of the 25,000 victims of the Nevado del Ruiz (Colombia) volcano which erupted on November 14, 1985.
The 13-year old had been trapped in water and concrete for 3 days, and this photo was taken shortly before she died. 





Old man found dead on train station bench, Monk prays for him





In the aftermath of the Haiti earthquake


----------



## Kaickul

*More from the same album above*

War veteran comes across his old tank





Brazilian soccer legend Pele and English legend Bobby Moore swap jerseys after a match in the 1970 world cup, a time where racism was still a major issue. 





Dog takes it's loyalty to the grave





1968 Olympics Black Power salute


----------



## Kaickul

Inventor Lewis McCarthy tries out his 'Helivector' USA 1956. What could go wrong?





Russian soldiers celebrate the retaking of Sevastopol during the Crimean Offensive, 1944 





Korean "see-saws" 1890s





Stirling Moss and Juan Fangio round a corner in the 1955 Monaco Grand Prix





Playmate of the year, 1972





Sally Mann Candy Cigarette 1989





Casey Stengel, wearing sunglasses, while playing outfield for the Brooklyn Dodgers, 1915


----------



## Kaickul

Policeman supplies tea and sympathy to a now homeless man after a V1 attack that killed his wife and destroyed his home. London, 1944 





Moments after John Hinckley shot President Reagan and three others, Secret Service Agent Robert Wanko brandishes an Uzi, while two men scramble for Hinckley's dropped gun on the sidewalk. 1981





"Convoy" the ship's cat asleep in a miniature hammock, HMS Hermione, 1941





Surviving 72 brutal days after their plane crashed in the snow covered Andes, the Uruguayan National rugby team survived by eating the flesh of their dead friends. Notice the spinal column to right of photo. 1972





Faxed Newspaper: Children reading the first wireless newspaper, 1938 





Shirley Temple hanging out with Imperial Japanese Navy officers, mid-1930s


----------



## Kaickul

The queue for the first McDonald's in Moscow, January 31, 1990





Santa Claus and New York children circa 1900





Richard (Dick) Bong. America's "Ace of Aces" with 40 victories in the Pacific sitting in his P38G March 6,1943 New Guinea





WW1 Soldiers forming Uncle Sam at Fort Lee, Virginia in 1918





Le Jaune (First of the Lebaudy series French semi-rigid airships) in front of the Eiffel Tower and a crowd, November 20th, 1903.





September 1935: German cavalry firing from the standing saddle position during manoeuvres on the Karshorter Racecourse, Berlin





HUGE mound of commissary supplies, 1898 - Philippines- Spanish/American War





Nazi officials checking out the railgun named "Dora" in the '40s


----------



## Kaickul

Nazi troops sing in front of a Woolworth Co. store during a movement to boycott Jewish presence in Germany; March, 1933





Space age biker girl, 1960s





Frank J. Roberts, Apollo engineer demonstrating how astronauts eat to ARCS treasurer, Marion DeFore, Calif., 1965





A Tunisian fellega, or resistance fighter posing with his weapon - 1880s.





Marie Curie in her laboratory, Paris, France, 1911





Walt 'Clyde' Frazier posing with his Rolls Royce in New York, Late 60s - Early 70s





Patti Smith and Robert Mapplethorpe, ca. 1969





Joey Dunlop


----------



## Kaickul

Brigitte Bardot, 1967






Barker at the grounds at the Vermont state fair, Rutland, Vt September, 1941





Rhodesian Bush War female soldier, 1970s





Paul Morrisey, Andy Warhol, Janis Joplin and Tim Buckley, 1968





Women wearing oversized carnival masks on the beach in Venice, ca.1930





Festivalul "Cântarea României", Bucure&#537;ti, Sala Polivalent&#259;, 1979


----------



## Kaickul

A Romanian child hands a heart-shaped balloon to riot police during protests against austerity measures in Bucharest.





Jewish prisoners at the moment of their liberation from an internment camp "death train" near the Elbe in 1945. 





Christians protect Muslims during prayer in the midst of the uprisings in Cairo, Egypt, in 2011.






Pearl Harbor survivor Houston James of Dallas is overcome with emotion as he embraces Marine Staff Sgt. Mark Graunke Jr. during the Dallas Veterans Day Commemoration at Dallas City Hall in 2005. Sgt Graunke, who was a member of a Marine ordnance-disposal team, lost a hand, leg, and eye while defusing a bomb in Iraq in July of 2004.







A French civilian cries in despair as Nazis occupy Paris during World War II.





"La Jeune Fille a la Fleur," a photograph by Marc Riboud, shows the young pacifist Jane Rose Kasmir planting a flower on the bayonets of guards at the Pentagon during a protest against the Vietnam War on October 21, 1967. The photograph would eventually become the symbol of the flower power movement.


----------



## MFB

Moe, when did you join the Beatles? You know Larry and Curly can't play instruments that well, your jig will be up in an instant.


----------



## Daf57

Sally Mann Candy Cigarette 1989





I'm a big fan of Sally Mann's photography!  We could do a whole thread on it!


----------



## nostealbucket

This thread is amazing. MORE


----------



## Kaickul

The state funeral of Sir Winston Churchill KG, London, 30 Jan 1965





Johnny Carson and James Brown





Glockenspiel in Munich, 1933.





Sitting Bull - Hunkpapa circa 1885 Wearing sunglasses that were popular at the time.





"Mulberry Street, New York." Little Italy circa 1900





John Lennon Snorting Coke





68 years ago today- US Army soldiers recovering the bodies of dead comrades at Omaha Beach, 6 Jun 1944


----------



## Kaickul

Crowds on a Tokyo street during the celebration of Admiral Togo's visit, October 1905





Brave Mid-Flight Maintenance over Germany, 1944.





Paul and Linda McCartney in Scotland, 1970





Paul Newman getting a haircut on a motorcycle, 1965





Fifth Avenue Fashions, New York 1942





Let's not forget Britain and Canada: British soldiers come ashore at Gold Beach on D-Day, June 6 1944 





Einstein relaxing in Palm Springs, 1932





GI machine gun crew in action against German defenders in the streets of Aachen, 15 October 1944


----------



## Kaickul

Ann Margaret Riding a Chopper





Louis and Lola - Titanic Survivors circa 1912





Muhammad Ali training underwater in 1961





"Powder monkey by gun of U.S.S. New Hampshire, Federal depot ship off Charleston, South Carolina." Circa 1864-65





Doctor from the 30s





The first photograph of the White House, 1846.





Louise Brooks at Joe Zelli's Nightclub, Paris, 1929





Freddie Mercury riding Darth Vader


----------



## Kaickul

A Japanese soldier gazes at American Propaganda. Somewhere in the Philippines ca. 1942 





Thelonious Monk, Howard Mcghee, Roy Eldridge and Teddy Hill outside Minton's Playhouse, NY 1947





Man photographing woman in Warsaw, Poland after the uprising. Had to make their own backdrop because the city was mostly destroyed. (1944)





The Three Stooges 





Disabled British soldiers at the workshops of J E Hanger at Roehampton, Surrey, learn to walk again using their newly fitted artificial legs, ca.1917 





A Very Busy Coney Island on July 4, 1949.





Empire State Building after a B-25 crashed into it - July, 1945





Attracted by a gathered crowd, this man was horror stricken to find out that the victim of an automobile accident was his own wife. Brooklyn, 1936.


----------



## Kaickul

Air Pollution in Pittsburgh, 1940. This photo was taken at 8:38 AM. 





A Wehrmacht soldier throwing a model 24 "potato masher" grenade. Russia, 1941.





Al Sharpton and James Brown





Hellen Keller, Ann Sullivan and Mark Twain





A captured tank driver is helped to safety by students in Tiananmen Square as the crowd beats him. June 4, 1989.





Athletes take the Olympic oath during the opening ceremonies for the 1964 Winter Olympics, Innsbruck, Austria, by Ralph Crane, 1964


----------



## Kaickul

Stephen Hawking in the Vomit Comet





Jean Reno & young Natalie Portman





young Ice Cube





Robert Downey jr - Iron Man set





Ghostbusters cast





Salvador Dalí & his anteater





Queen Elizabeth during WWII service


----------



## Kaickul

Eddy Murphy, Sidney Poitier, Bill Cosby & Richard Pryor





Steve-O & Tommy Lee





Young Frankenstein set





Bill Murray





Tim Allen mug shot





early Fry & Laurie





Danny Devito - Batman set





young Elijah Wood & Leo Decaprio


----------



## Kaickul

The Scorpions





Lord of the Rings cast





Sigourney Weaver - Alien set





Mark Twain





Harry Potter on the set of Harry Potter reading Harry Potter





Fidel Castro at Lincoln Memorial





Christopher Lee


----------



## Kaickul

Bruce Willis, Arnold Schwarzenegger & Sylvester Stallone





Salvador Dalí rope jumping





James Hetfield, Fred Durst, Marilyn Manson & Ozzy Osbourne





young Jodie Foster





Leonard Nimoy getting his hair did





Kurt Cobain





Brooke Shields & Robert Downey jr


----------



## Kaickul

John Lennon & Mick Jagger





Jean Reno - Leon set





James Brown & Bono Vox





Keith Richards





Kurt Cobain





Marlon Brando





John Lennon





Joseph Stalin mugshot


----------



## Kaickul

Bill Nye





Neil Armstrong yearbook





Voldemort & Dumbledore having a chat





Marilyn Monroe





Kurt Cobain





Michael Jackson





John Goodman





Carl Sagan


----------



## Kaickul

Andy Warhol & Mick Jagger





young (?) Gabe Newell





Ernest Hemingway & Fidel Castro





Marlon Brando & Marilyn Monroe





Stevie Wonder & Bob Marley





Sidney Poitier, Tony Curtis, Sammy Davis jr & Jack Lemmon





Malcom X & Muhammad Ali





RZA & Yoko Ono


----------



## Kaickul

Michael Caine





Elvis Presley





Betty White & Obama





Aretha Franklin & Anni Lennox





Mel Brooks & Carl Reiner





Vivien LEigh & Clarke Gable - Gone with the Wind set


----------



## Kaickul

Arnold Schwarzenegger & Grace Jones - Conan set





C3PO & Princess Leia





Steven Spielberg - Raiders of the Lost Ark set





Data & Stephen Hawking - SNG set





Alfred Hitchcock directing the MGM lion





Arnold Schwarzenegger - Total Recall set





Uma Thurman & Lucy Liu - Kill Bill set





Pulp Fiction cast


----------



## Kaickul

James Cameron directing Titanic





James Dean





Ernest Hemmingway





young Neil deGrasse Tyson





Michael Caine & David Bowie





Original Batman cast





Monty Python





Bret- Hitman - Hart


----------



## Dooky

Really enjoying this thread!!! So many great pictures!


----------



## straymond

Free bump for perhaps the most important thread in here.

Some of the pictures boosts my own patriotism, and I'm not even an american.

You've utterly blown my mind, liquid rage.


----------



## Riffer

The Brett Hart one is priceless hahaha. I want that on a tshirt.


----------



## MetalBuddah

That Brooke Shields and Robert Downey Jr. photo is pricelsss


----------



## straymond

I don't know if this qualfies, but here's the first paf ever. This very pup was made by seth lover, and applied for the patent. This is now at seymour duncan.


----------



## asher

All the Sean Connery and Michael Caine with the shotgun - such BAMFs.


----------



## Volsung

This thread is all kinds of awesome.

Did anyone else notice how fit Neil deGrasse Tyson was? I wouldn't want to piss him off. 

The Bret Hart one put a smile on my face. I'll forever be a "mark" for the Hitman.

All these photos are fascinating, please carry on.


----------



## Kaickul

Volsung said:


> This thread is all kinds of awesome.
> 
> Did anyone else notice how fit Neil deGrasse Tyson was? I wouldn't want to piss him off.
> 
> The Bret Hart one put a smile on my face. I'll forever be a "mark" for the Hitman.
> 
> All these photos are fascinating, please carry on.




I'm still in the process of gathering new pictures. Just got busy this week and hopefully would be able to share new pictures before the week ends.


----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Daf57

Here's just a few a saw today on Facebook:


----------



## Kaickul

^^ Thank you for contributing , very cool pictures, I have never seen that siberian bear hunting armor before. Now I know where they got the idea for Hellraiser.


----------



## Daf57

Liquid Rage said:


> I have never seen that siberian bear hunting armor before. Now I know where they got the idea for Hellraiser.



Ha ha! I think you are right!


----------



## Kaickul




----------



## Daf57

Here are a few more I ran across this morning...


----------



## Kaickul

^ Thanks for the contribution. Madonna


----------



## Kaickul

Hundreds of boats sit abandoned in the port of San Francisco, 1850. Beginning in 1848 thousands of people from all around the globe joined the Californian Gold Rush in a chance to 'strike it big'. Most of these boats were later stripped and recycled to build housing in San Francisco.




Young Osama Bin Laden in a cave while fighting the invading Soviet forces. Jalalabad region, Afghanistan, 1988. There is controversy about Bin Laden having ties to the American CIA during this time period.




Arsenal Stadium, Highbury, England. 1951. 




Auto Polo, circa 1910.




Building of the Soviet Buran spacecraft, circa 1982.




A British soldier hiding from the rain under an overturned Tiger tank. Italy, 1944.




Chicago 'L' Transit system, 1967. It is one of the oldest-running elevated train systems in the world; its first operational date was June 6, 1892.


----------



## Kaickul

Machines such as this US Navy 'Bombe' were used to assist cryptologists in deciphering German Enigma-machine encrypted secret messages during World War II. 1945.




George Bush Jr. has a 'leg up' on his father, President George Bush, as the President attempts to stretch prior to jogging at Fort McNair. The younger Bush, part owner of the Texas Rangers baseball team, was clowning for photographers. 




Niagara river was diverted from Niagara Falls for the first time in 12,000 years to perform maintenance, 1969.




German prisoners of war marching east under the supervision of Soviet soldiers, 1944. Take note of the Soviet woman showing a 'dulya' with her hand to the Germans as they pass by.




Mahatma Ghandi spinning yarn.




LZ 127 Graf Zeppelin floating over Washington DC, 1928.




The last photo of all four Beatles together, August 22, 1969.




An American M4A2 carrying a Japanese Type 94 light-tank on its back, Namur, 1944.


----------



## Kaickul

A miniature, fully functional replica of a Cadillac that was made for the British Royal family of Siam. 1913.




Pepsi factory in Baltimore, MD, USA. 1956.




This photo gives a great size comparison of Titanic's propellers.




The partially excavated Sphinx. Late 1800's.




Unfinished German Type XXI U-Boats at the AG Weser shipyard in Bremen, Germany, 1945.


----------



## Kaickul

US Marines after the Battle of Cape Gloucester, 1944 




Two men stand amongst soldiers who died fighting in a cemetery during the Battle of Melegnano during the Second Italian War of Independence in 1859. Believed to be the first photograph taken immediately after a conflict of dead on a battlefield.




Hollywood boulevard at night 1950s 




A British soldier 'shakes hands' with a kitten on a snowy bank, Neulette, 1917 




Final days of Samurai, Ca.1868 Japan




FBI Identification Division, World War II. The building is the DC Armory, a sports arena, that was taken over during WWII to store information necessary to do personnel security checks for the armed forces. 




President Lincoln on the Battlefield of Antietam, Maryland, with Major General McClernand and Allan Pinkerton, Chief of the Secret Service, October 4, 1862(Color added to this photo men)




New Zealand soldiers pose with a captured German flag in occupied German Samoa, c. 1914.


----------



## Kaickul

in 1992, Mae Jemison became the first African-American woman in space. She served as Mission Specialist aboard Space Shuttle Endeavour on STS-47 




U.S. Army officer in Vietnam using a cigarette to burn leeches off his forearms, photograph by Larry Burrows 




Grand Central during World War II 




A woman and two girls looking at their destroyed house after the Rzhev Battles, 1 September 1943 




New York Mayor William J. Gaynor, shot in the throat by disgruntled municipal employee Aug 9, 1910 




Soldiers of the Seaforth Highlanders in a shallow trench with a dog, near La Gorgue, 1915. 




Militiamen of the First Regiment of Virginia Volunteers in Charles Town, then Virginia, 1859. 




Wehrmacht soldiers guard the Cretan coast ca.1941-44


----------



## Kaickul

Victory over Japan Day, 1945 State St. Chicago




Walking across the Brooklyn Bridge, 1905 




Group of Marines take a break during the Battle of Okinawa to give a baby goat, some water, April 1945




Result of American airstrike against a bridge and North Korean Communist tank south of Suwon, Korea. October 7, 1950. 




A view across the devastation of Halifax, looking toward the Dartmouth side of the harbour, following the largest man-made, non-nuclear explosion ever which killed approx. 2000 people. SS IMO (one of the involved ships) can be seen aground on the far side - 6th December 1917 




Charles C. Ebbets takes a photo from atop a skyscraper in New York City, 1905. 




Shell shocked Danish soldier, World War One, 1916.




A soldier equips an elephant-mounted machine gun during WWI, c.1914-1918


----------



## Kaickul

Union Capt. Cunningham, 1863 




Two survivors of the Battle of Gettysburg at the 50th anniversary reunion, July 1913 




Easter Eggs for Hitler, 1944-45




General Eisenhower and Bradley sharing a laugh in a Normandy orchard, sometime after Operation Overlord, 1944 




Little Rock, AR protest against the integration of 9 black students into a white school. 1959.




Sergeant George Camblair practicing with a gas mask in a smokescreen. Fort Belvoir, Virginia, 1942




Soldiers of the Royal Norfolk Regiment at Aldershot, Hampshire getting used to revolver shooting while wearing a gas mask. UK, 28th March 1936 





Three Confederate prisoners, Gettysburg, 1863


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

this is one of the best threads ever posted on here


----------



## angus

It is THE best thread on here.


----------



## Dooky

Yeah, it's back! Love checking out this thread!


----------



## Solodini

Chicago is Gotham, Zeppelins are mad, elephants are awesome. That's all I have to contribute.


----------



## Kaickul

It's back! It's been a while since I updated this thread and I found some goodies;

Stephen Hawking in the Vomit Comet





Jean Reno & young Natalie Portman





young Ice Cube





Robert Downey jr - Iron Man set





Ghostbusters cast





Salvador Dalí & his anteater





Queen Elizabeth during WWII service


----------



## Kaickul

Eddy Murphy, Sidney Poitier, Bill Cosby & Richard Pryor





Steve-O & Tommy Lee





Young Frankenstein set





Bill Murray





Tim Allen mug shot





early Fry & Laurie





Danny Devito - Batman set





young Elijah Wood & Leo Decaprio


----------



## Kaickul

The Scorpions





Lord of the Rings cast





Sigourney Weaver - Alien set





Mark Twain





Harry Potter on the set of Harry Potter reading Harry Potter





Fidel Castro at Lincoln Memorial





Christopher Lee


----------



## Kaickul

Bruce Willis, Arnold Schwarzenegger & Sylvester Stallone





Salvador Dalí rope jumping





James Hetfield, Fred Durst, Marilyn Manson & Ozzy Osbourne





young Jodie Foster





Leonard Nimoy getting his hair did





Queen Elizabeth defending the country





Kurt Cobain





Brooke Shields & Robert Downey jr


----------



## Kaickul

John & Julian Lennon





young Janet & Michael Jackson





Harrison Ford





Heath Ledger - Joker make-up





John Cleese - Holy grail set





young Emma Watson





Toshir&#333; Mifune - 7 Samurai set





Sean Connery


----------



## Kaickul

Picasso





Robert Downey Jr





young Bill & Hillary Clinton





Michael Jordan after winning his 4th NBA title in honor of his dead father





Louis Armstrong





young Sebastian Vettel & Michael Schumacher





Bob Marley





Harry Houdini


----------



## Kaickul

Richard Nixxon





Steve McQueen





Francis Ford Coppola, Marlon Brando & Al Pacino - Godfather set





Hunter S. Thompson





Picasso





Jimi Hendrix





Steve McQueen & John Wayne





Sean Connery


----------



## Cabinet

One of Dr. Tesla's striking experiments. A blare of light produced in a filamentless bulb by wireless power transmitted from a loop carrying terrific currents oscillating eighty million times per second.




Tesla demonstrates &#8220;wireless&#8221; power transmission in his Houston Street laboratory in March 1899.




Tesla and some of his induction motors.
AW photos are broken


----------

